# Polizei dein Freund und Helfer



## reijada (17. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

heute hatte meine Tochter die Fahrradprüfung in Ihrer Schule.
Organisiert von der Polizei.
Bis dato waren die Fahrradunterweisungen immer vom ADAC geleitet.
Meine Tochter stand vor mir und erzählte mit leichten Tränchen in den Augen dass das Rad an der HA nicht richtig bremsen würde.
Der Hebel ist zu nah am Lenker, Mann kann nicht weit genug ziehen.

Ich bin fast aus der
Hose gesprungen.

Ich baue meist meine Räder selbst auf, und achte auf die kleinsten Details. 
Am Focus Raven ist eine XTR Scheibenbremse verbaut, einige kennen das Rad hier sicherlich.
Diese ist perfekt!! auf die Finger meiner Tochter eingestellt, hat einen top Druckpunkt, läuft absolut schleiffrei und lässt sich super dosieren, wenn man will bis zum blockieren.
Nächste Woche wird das Training nochmal wiederholt, bis dahin muss die Bremse „funktionieren“, ansonsten kann sie den Fahrradführerschein nicht bestehen.
Wieso werden solch unwissende Menschen( Polizistinnen) auf Kinder losgelassen??
Ich sehe mich da nächste Woche schon hinfahren.


----------



## Ahija (17. Mai 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (17. Mai 2019)

Ich würde einfach mal ohne Vorurteile (!) hin fahren und mit dem zuständigen Polizisten (oder mit dem betreuenden Lehrer) sprechen, was genau er meint. Oftmals stellt sich ja heraus, dass die lieben Kleinen da ein paar Dinge evtl. falsch verstanden haben - war bei uns auch schon oft so 

Was genau bedeutet denn "Mann kann nicht weit genug ziehen"? Bei uns war es so, dass die Bremsen so eingestellt sein mussten, dass eine Vollbremsung problemlos möglich ist.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (17. Mai 2019)

Schon mal über eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde nachgedacht?


----------



## herrundmeister (17. Mai 2019)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Schon mal über eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde nachgedacht?


Aber nur mit mindestens 2 Staranwälten


----------



## Deleted 390656 (17. Mai 2019)

Im Grunde kann das doch nur ein Missverständnis sein ... 

Von wem auch immer.


----------



## Martinwurst (17. Mai 2019)

Bei der Polizeidienststelle anrufen und nachfragen, was genau die Polizistin gemeint hat.

Dann uns berichten, wie es weitergeht, denn der Thread hat Potential!


----------



## nightwolf (17. Mai 2019)

reijada schrieb:


> (...) Wieso werden solch unwissende Menschen( Polizistinnen) (...)


Hauptschulabbrecher mit Knarre. In Wuerzburg (besonders beruechtigt) sind sie so Banane, da erschiessen sie sich schon gegenseitig.

https://www.merkur.de/welt/polizeischueler-erschiesst-mit-auszubildenden-zr-11814745.html

Also zur Sache: Falls das jetzt so ist, dass dort der Bremshebel auf die Handgroesse angepasstermassen nicht so weit absteht wie z. B. bei mir oder anderen Erwachsenen mit Metzgerpratzen ... Das ist jedenfalls deutlich jenseits der geistigen Kapazitaeten einer StreifenpolizistIn. Sowas kapieren die im Leben nicht.


below schrieb:


> (...) Was genau bedeutet denn "Man kann nicht weit genug ziehen"? (...)


Ich muss auch raetseln. _Meine Interpretation siehe oben_  
Der Hebel ist an die Handgroesse angepasst, und dann ist _(fuer jemanden der keine Ahnung hat)_ 'nicht genug Weg von Neutral bis Anschlag am Lenker'. Ob es bremst oder nicht - ist doch voellig uninteressant  

Ich wuerde einfach die Anpassung rausdrehen und nach der Pruefung wieder rein.


----------



## reijada (17. Mai 2019)

...genau so ist es.
Die Idee hatte ich auch schon. 

Ich bau sonst ne China V brake wie bei den meisten Kinderrädern dran und lass die Einstellschraube komplett draußen...unglaublich!


----------



## nightwolf (17. Mai 2019)

Eine meiner Erkenntnisse ist:
Du kannst die Ar§loecher nicht besser f*cken, als wenn Du genau nach ihren Regeln spielst. 

Frueher bin ich ueber Rot gefahren - heute drueck ich den Knopf, fahr eine Warterunde, und hab dann Gruen.
Dann muessen halt fuenf oder zehn Autofahrer anhalten - aber bitte: Wenn sie es so wollen ...


----------



## Gurkenhobel (17. Mai 2019)

Völlig egal, ob sie wollen, rot ist rot und gilt auch für Radfahrer.

Ich würde auch das Gespräch suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (17. Mai 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Eine meiner Erkenntnisse ist:
> Du kannst die Ar§loecher nicht besser f*cken, als wenn Du genau nach ihren Regeln spielst.
> 
> Frueher bin ich ueber Rot gefahren - heute drueck ich den Knopf, fahr eine Warterunde, und hab dann Gruen.
> Dann muessen halt fuenf oder zehn Autofahrer anhalten - aber bitte: Wenn sie es so wollen ...



Ich befürchte auch die Handgröße als Problem... 
Was ist denn HA?


----------



## nightwolf (17. Mai 2019)

Gurkenhobel schrieb:


> Völlig egal, ob sie wollen, rot ist rot und gilt auch für Radfahrer. (...)


Naja fuer diese bescheuerte Haltung werdet Ihr Deutschen in der ganzen Welt ausgelacht ...
Wo soll das Problem sein wenn grad keiner kommt?? Ueber 'Vorfahrt achten' darfst Du ja auch drueberfahren wenn frei ist und musst nicht warten bis einer das Schild abmontiert.


delphi1507 schrieb:


> (...) Was ist denn HA?


Habs mal mit 'Hinterachse' uebersetzt


----------



## Gurkenhobel (17. Mai 2019)

Fährst du mit dem Auto auch bei rot?


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Mai 2019)

Gurkenhobel schrieb:


> Fährst du mit dem Auto auch bei rot?


Vermutlich bei der Einstellung... Und wundert sich dann wenn einer an der Seite anklopft...


----------



## a.nienie (17. Mai 2019)

es gibt einen fahrradführerschein? 1. april oder was?


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Mai 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> es gibt einen fahrradführerschein? 1. april oder was?


Ja für die Kinder... Hattest du das nicht in der 4. Klasse? Danach dürfen die Kindern dann m(alleine) dem Rad zur Schule fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxxT (17. Mai 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja für die Kinder... Hattest du das nicht in der 4. Klasse? Danach dürfen die Kindern dann m(alleine) dem Rad zur Schule fahren...


Bin schon mit 8 alleine zur Schule gefahren.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Mai 2019)

Außerdem gibt's dann 'nen feschen Aufkleber


----------



## m00re (17. Mai 2019)

Hat deine Tochter eventuell das Arbeitsheft von der Verkehrswacht bekommen? Dort steht das tatsächlich drin mit der Bremse (Seite 7)und wird auch so in den Übungsaufgaben abgefragt. 

Gruß


----------



## Jierdan (17. Mai 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja für die Kinder... Hattest du das nicht in der 4. Klasse? Danach dürfen die Kindern dann m(alleine) dem Rad zur Schule fahren...



Bei uns war der so hart, dass nur zwei Schüler der Klassenstufe den seinerzeit bestanden haben.  Ich war nicht darunter


----------



## everywhere.local (17. Mai 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich befürchte auch die Handgröße als Problem...
> Was ist denn HA?


Hauptuntersuchung


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Mai 2019)

m00re schrieb:


> Hat deine Tochter eventuell das Arbeitsheft von der Verkehrswacht bekommen? Dort steht das tatsächlich drin mit der Bremse (Seite 7)und wird auch so in den Übungsaufgaben abgefragt.
> 
> Gruß


Mit Gewalt bekommt man fast jeden Hebel bis zum Lenker... Die Frage ist wann die maximale Bremswirkung einsetzt... Und wenn ich den Schwachsinn mit 3 bremsen lese bekomme ich Brechreiz.... Rücktritt ist der größte Schwachsinn wo gibt!


----------



## xxxT (17. Mai 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Mit Gewalt bekommt man fast jeden Hebel bis zum Lenker... Die Frage ist wann die maximale Bremswirkung einsetzt... Und wenn ich den Schwachsinn mit 3 bremsen lese bekomme ich Brechreiz.... Rücktritt ist der größte Schwachsinn wo gibt!


Ich fand den Rücktritt früher immer cool..
*Nur das HR ausbauen *war mist


----------



## a.nienie (17. Mai 2019)

das heisst aber, Du müßtest den hebel weiter raus stelle, womit deine tochter gleichzeitig schlechter an die hebel kommt...



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja für die Kinder... Hattest du das nicht in der 4. Klasse? Danach dürfen die Kindern dann m(alleine) dem Rad zur Schule fahren...


ja doch, jetzt wo du es sagst...


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Mai 2019)

a.nienie schrieb:


> das heisst aber, Du müßtest den hebel weiter raus stelle, womit deine tochter gleichzeitig schlechter an die hebel kommt...
> 
> 
> ja doch, jetzt wo du es sagst...


Wenn der Hebelabstand für das Gesamtgewicht ausreicht um nicht am lenker anzulegen ist doch alles ok, das ist ein Kinderrad und nicht dafür da einen 90kg erwachsenen abzubremsen... Wenn das Rad beim Kind blockiert geht mehr nicht.


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Mai 2019)

xxxT schrieb:


> Ich fand den Rücktritt früher immer cool..
> *Nur das HR ausbauen *war mist


Ich auch der Mantel nicht so .. heute ist man schlauer... Pedalstellung korrigieren geht mit Rücktritt nicht ... bremsen kann man auch nicht in jeder Pedalposition... 70% der Bremsleistung kommen übers Vorderrad... Usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## engineer (17. Mai 2019)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Schon mal über eine Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde nachgedacht?



Ich würde mich beim Bundesinnenminister beschweren und wenn der nicht reagierst, eine Anfrage beim Parlament machen, bzw die GSG9 anrufen,

Jetzt mal im Ernst: Ich würde das prüfen und wenn es passt, der kleinen einen Zettel mitgeben und wenn die Dame in grün (oder in blau) nicht mir zurechtkommt, sie bitten, dich doch anzurufen, dass du ihr das Bremsen erklärst. Muss sich ja sicherstellen lassen, ob eine Bremse woll zieht oder nicht. Meine zieht bei 2cm Elongation der Mitte (Sitz der Finger) schon maximal.Ist halt nicht mit normalen Bremsen vergleichbar.


----------



## Timsky (17. Mai 2019)

Unglaublicher Skandal an dem der Thread-Ersteller uns da teilhaben lässt!
Staatsversagen der übelsten Form! Bitte halte mich weiter auf dem Laufenden - einfach unglaublich spannend!


----------



## kc85 (17. Mai 2019)

Sei froh, wenn das Kind überhaupt das eigene Rad für die Aktion nutzen darf. Hier in EF bringt die Verkehrsschule eine Fuhre vorsintflutlicher Eisenschweine in jämmerlichem Zustand an den Start, die die Kinder natürlich nutzen MÜSSEN. So richtig schön mit labberiger Billig-V-Brake vorne und Rücktritt hinten. Dazu jede Menge Geklapper und Wartungsstau.

Statt auf ihrem vorzüglich funktionierenden 26er, saß meine Große dann plötzlich auf so einer 24er-Reuse und durfte erstmal lernen, damit klar zu kommen. Ihr eigens Rad durfte nicht mal auf Nachfrage genutzt werden, schon weil "da ja der Rücktritt fehlt". 

Sich mit so einem Schrottteil auf die geforderten Aufgaben zu konzentrieren, ist gar nicht so einfach, wenn man die meiste Zeit damit beschäftigt ist, dass die Möhre nicht spontan unter einem dahinstirbt.

"Gespräche" brachten da leider gar nichts. Dafür hatte ich nach dem vergeblichen Versuch eines Meinungsaustauschs mit den Verantwortlichen gut Puls.  Mal sehen, wie das nächstes Jahr bei der Jüngeren läuft. Wobei, ich hab da wenig Hoffnung ...

kc85


----------



## Martinwurst (17. Mai 2019)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Bei uns war der so hart, dass nur zwei Schüler der Klassenstufe den seinerzeit bestanden haben.  Ich war nicht darunter


Ich hatte früher sogar einen Ehrenwimpel bekommen, weil ich 0 Fehler in Theorie und Praxis hatte


----------



## xxxT (17. Mai 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich auch der Mantel nicht so .. heute ist man schlauer... Pedalstellung korrigieren geht mit Rücktritt nicht ... bremsen kann man auch nicht in jeder Pedalposition... 70% der Bremsleistung kommen übers Vorderrad... Usw...


Bin damals komplett ohne vorderbremse klar gekommen. Die Reifen waren auch noch robuster. Klar ,waren andere Zeiten, und eher weniger Sport...


----------



## Diman (17. Mai 2019)

Timsky schrieb:


> Unglaublicher Skandal an dem der Thread-Ersteller uns da teilhaben lässt!
> Staatsversagen der übelsten Form! Bitte halte mich weiter auf dem Laufenden - einfach unglaublich spannend!


Das ist übrigens kein Einzelfall und kann für das Kind echt frustrierend sein. Es sei denn man klärt die Kinder rechtzeitig auf was ein Oberlehrer ist und wie man mit denen vernünftig umgeht.


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Mai 2019)

kc85 schrieb:


> Sei froh, wenn das Kind überhaupt das eigene Rad für die Aktion nutzen darf. Hier in EF bringt die Verkehrsschule eine Fuhre vorsintflutlicher Eisenschweine in jämmerlichem Zustand an den Start, die die Kinder natürlich nutzen MÜSSEN. So richtig schön mit labberiger Billig-V-Brake vorne und Rücktritt hinten. Dazu jede Menge Geklapper und Wartungsstau.
> 
> Statt auf ihrem vorzüglich funktionierenden 26er, saß meine Große dann plötzlich auf so einer 24er-Reuse und durfte erstmal lernen, damit klar zu kommen. Ihr eigens Rad durfte nicht mal auf Nachfrage genutzt werden, schon weil "da ja der Rücktritt fehlt".
> 
> ...


Bei solchen Schrotträdern hätten meine Kids an den Tagen Schulfrei... entweder sie dürfen ein sicheres Rad benutzen oder gar keins!


----------



## xxxT (17. Mai 2019)

kc85 schrieb:


> Sei froh, wenn das Kind überhaupt das eigene Rad für die Aktion nutzen darf. Hier in EF bringt die Verkehrsschule eine Fuhre vorsintflutlicher Eisenschweine in jämmerlichem Zustand an den Start, die die Kinder natürlich nutzen MÜSSEN. So richtig schön mit labberiger Billig-V-Brake vorne und Rücktritt hinten. Dazu jede Menge Geklapper und Wartungsstau.
> 
> Statt auf ihrem vorzüglich funktionierenden 26er, saß meine Große dann plötzlich auf so einer 24er-Reuse und durfte erstmal lernen, damit klar zu kommen. Ihr eigens Rad durfte nicht mal auf Nachfrage genutzt werden, schon weil "da ja der Rücktritt fehlt".
> 
> ...


Echt? Die bestehen auf den Rücktritt? Die sollten Mal langsam ihre richtlinien anpassen ,sind ja noch voll in den 80ern hängengeblieben..


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Mai 2019)

Diman schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens kein Einzelfall und kann für das Kind echt frustrierend sein. Es sei denn man klärt die Kinder rechtzeitig auf was ein Oberlehrer ist und wie man mit denen vernünftig umgeht.


Sollte so ein Verhalten bei meinen Kids vorkommen, werde ich persönlich vor Ort sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (17. Mai 2019)

xxxT schrieb:


> Echt? Die bestehen auf den Rücktritt? Die sollten Mal langsam ihre richtlinien anpassen ,sind ja noch voll in den 80ern hängengeblieben..


Genau das wäre der Grund dafür das mein Kind dann nicht teil nimmt ..


----------



## kc85 (17. Mai 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Bei solchen Schrotträdern hätten meine Kids an den Tagen Schulfrei... entweder sie dürfen ein sicheres Rad benutzen oder gar keins!



Das Kind wollte aber schon gerne den Radführerschein haben, da blieb am Ende halt nur der Biss in die Zitrone. 

kc85


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Mai 2019)

kc85 schrieb:


> Das Kind wollte aber schon gerne den Radführerschein haben, da blieb am Ende halt nur der Biss in die Zitrone.
> 
> kc85


Wenn die Räder so schlimm wären, geht Sicherheit vor und sie bekäme den Führerschein von mir... . Gehe aber davon aus das es das Problem hier nicht geben wird..


----------



## kc85 (17. Mai 2019)

Das läuft wohl eh überall anders. Hier halt leider eher schlecht.

Wären die mit den Möhren im öffentlichen Verkehr unterwegs, hätte ich das auch gecancelt. Aber da die zum Glück eh nur auf dem Schulhof rumeiern ...

kc85


----------



## delphi1507 (17. Mai 2019)

kc85 schrieb:


> Das läuft wohl eh überall anders. Hier halt leider eher schlecht.
> 
> Wären die mit den Möhren im öffentlichen Verkehr unterwegs, hätte ich das auch gecancelt. Aber da die zum Glück eh nur auf dem Schulhof rumeiern ...
> 
> kc85


Das ist hier zum Teil anders... Da stehen dann Lehrer, Eltern und Polizisten an Posten und die Kids haben Startnummern an... 

Bei uns was das damals auch eine Schulhof Aktion... Mit dauerhaft aufgemalten Straßen... Zur Aktion wurde. Dann Schilder und Ampeln aufgestellt... 


Bonn hatte bis vor ein paar Jahren einen eigenen Übungsplatz,der dann auch von Kindergärten mit den Vorschulkindern unter professioneller Begleitung genutzt werden konnte. Der  wurde dann geschlossen weil da ein Ersatzschwimmbad hin sollte... Nun wird es ein dümmlicher Skatepark, der nächster liegt über die Rheinbrücke nur wenige 100m entfernt...


----------



## DianaD80 (17. Mai 2019)

Bei uns genauso. Kinder mussten die Polizeigurken wegen versicherungstechnisch blabla verwenden. Kein wirklicher Spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogelsito (17. Mai 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja für die Kinder... Hattest du das nicht in der 4. Klasse? Danach dürfen die Kindern dann m(alleine) dem Rad zur Schule fahren...



Ende der 70er und in den 80ern ist man ohne Helm bereits in der zweiten Klasse ohne Fahrradführerschein in die Schule gefahren.
Und hat noch so viele andere wilde und gefährliche Sachen gemacht.

Meine Tochter hat den Fahrradführerschein dieses Jahr auch gemacht.
Die Verkehrserziehung ist im Grunde vollkommen in Ordnung. Auch das man das praktisch auf dem Rad erlernt.
Aber das Kinder nicht früher, selbst auf dem Dorf und auf breiten Fußwegen mit dem Fahrrad erst in der 4. in die Schule fahren dürfen, da kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## luke_sky (17. Mai 2019)

OT: In Funchal auf Madeira haben die Kinder beim Fahrradführerschein die beste Aussicht... Und dank Wurzeln unterm Pflaster auch Anspruch wie der Albstadt-WC


----------



## -Robert- (17. Mai 2019)

Hey Super, hier haben sich ja alle Nachwuchs-Reichsbürger versammelt! Weiter so, einer quatscht irgendwas von seinem 9-jährigen Kind nach, was er, wie er selbst zugibt, nicht versteht, und schon drehen ein paar arme Gestalten durch.

Es beruhigt mich ein wenig, dass offensichtlich einige andere ähnlich belustigt sind, bei manchen wie unserem Rotlicht-Spezi frage ich mich aber wirklich der Mehrheit mittlerweile glaubt, Regeln des sozialen Miteinanders nach eigenem Gutdünken für unsinnig erklären zu können.

Ja, auch meine Töchter haben supertolle (müssen uns alle aufplustern, unter XTR geht nix und V-Brake-Benutzer haben bestimmt Hartzer-Eltern) Scheibenbremsen an ihren supertollen MTB und werden auch die Fahrrad-Führerscheinprüfung machen (wollen)...

Ständig was zu meckern! Bitte wandert aus! Leute wie euch brauchen wir nicht!


----------



## reijada (17. Mai 2019)

Heute morgen mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden?


----------



## -Robert- (17. Mai 2019)

reijada schrieb:


> Wieso werden solch unwissende Menschen( Polizistinnen) auf Kinder losgelassen??



Krass! Wirklich Frauen! Womöglich mit Periode und Brüsten und so! Die KÖNNEN nix wissen! Oder wie sollen wir deine Einlassung verstehen? Wissen Polizisten (männlich) per se mehr? Oder sollten Frauen einfach lieber nix im Verkehr zu sagen haben?



nightwolf schrieb:


> Hauptschulabbrecher mit Knarre.



Na wenigstens das! Alle die noch weniger können müssen Laufräder einspeichen!



kc85 schrieb:


> "Gespräche" brachten da leider gar nichts. Dafür hatte ich nach dem vergeblichen Versuch eines Meinungsaustauschs mit den Verantwortlichen gut Puls.



Da hat der Polizist wohl schon gemerkt bei wem er noch was retten kann und lieber mit den Kindern gesprochen. Find ich gut!



Diman schrieb:


> Es sei denn man klärt die Kinder rechtzeitig auf was ein Oberlehrer ist und wie man mit denen vernünftig umgeht.



Genau, direkt Brüder holen und paar aufs Maul hauen. Nix gefallen lassen!



delphi1507 schrieb:


> Sollte so ein Verhalten bei meinen Kids vorkommen, werde ich persönlich vor Ort sein...



Sprich dich mit Diman ab, wenn jeder von euch paar Freunde mitbringt könnt ihr die Lauch mal so richtig aufmischen!


----------



## reijada (17. Mai 2019)

Wo liegen genau dein Probleme?
Zu deinem Problem mit mir:

Es war halt ein weiblicher Polizist der
die Bremse, welche höchst effizient arbeitet, bemängelt hat. 
Wäre es ein Mann gewesen hätte ich das genau so geschrieben. 
Das mit der XTR hab ich nur erwähnt, damit hier jeder weiß dass es keine Billigbremse ist die vielleicht wirklich nicht überzeugend funktioniert. 

Stell dir vor Du kannst/ weißt etwas sehr gut. Und jemand der eigentlich Ahnung haben sollte, wovon,
warum oder weshalb auch immer, erzählt blödsinn. 
Es würde dich nicht aufregen, stimmt’s!?!
Genauso wenig wie du hier annähernd jeden anmachst und auffordert Deutschland zu verlassen.  
Die Tonart hier im Forum ist übrigens, sagen wir mal, verbesserungswürdig.


----------



## kc85 (17. Mai 2019)

Solche Forenwürstchen nehme ich eh nicht erst.

kc85


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Mai 2019)

Roooooobeeeert

Edit: von der Kinderbremse zur Nazikeule....
Nach 2 Seiten 

Ibc live


----------



## Martinwurst (18. Mai 2019)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Edit: von der Kinderbremse zur Nazikeule....


Kinder sind doch die Nazis der Zukunft


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2019)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Sprich dich mit Diman ab, wenn jeder von euch paar Freunde mitbringt könnt ihr die Lauch mal so richtig aufmischen!



Du hast meine Einlassung nicht verstanden oder? Über Kinder als Mittelsmann etwas zu klären hat in dem Fall wenig Sinn oder? Hingehen zeigen lassen was ihrer Meinung nach nicht stimmt... Gegenteil beweisen fertig... 
Kinder sind da zu leicht zu beeinflussen bremst die Bremse bis zur blockiergrenze kann es nix zu meckern geben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychorad!cal (18. Mai 2019)




----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. Mai 2019)

reijada schrieb:


> ... dass das Rad an der HA nicht richtig bremsen würde.
> ...


Gebremst wird vorne!

Amateure...


----------



## xxxT (18. Mai 2019)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Gebremst wird vorne!
> 
> Amateure...


Bei ner Stempelbremse brachte das wenig bis gar nix,da war der Rücktritt effizienter.


----------



## f_t_l (18. Mai 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Sollte so ein Verhalten bei meinen Kids vorkommen, werde ich persönlich vor Ort sein...


Hmm, das klingt nach Helikopter 






delphi1507 schrieb:


> Genau das wäre der Grund dafür das mein Kind dann nicht teil nimmt ..


Ist doch eine gute Übung fürs spätere Leben: An der Uni braucht man richtig urige Fahrrad-Gurken - sonst werden die Dinger zu oft geklaut. Da ist etwas Low-Tech-Erfahrung schon nützlich


----------



## Deleted 173968 (18. Mai 2019)

xxxT schrieb:


> Bei ner Stempelbremse brachte das wenig bis gar nix,da war der Rücktritt effizienter.


Ok, hätte jetzt nicht gedacht das die hintere XTR Scheibenbremse durch eine Stempelbremse vorne ergänzt wurde.


----------



## xxxT (18. Mai 2019)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Ok, hätte jetzt nicht gedacht das die hintere XTR Scheibenbremse durch eine Stempelbremse vorne ergänzt wurde.


Ja nun,in dem oben beschriebenen Fall wird wohl ein Fehler vorliegen.bzw. ein wie auch immer geartetes Missverständnis .


----------



## Diman (18. Mai 2019)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Genau, direkt Brüder holen und paar aufs Maul hauen. Nix gefallen lassen!


Wenn das für _dich_ ein vernünftiger Umgang ist, dann nur zu.


-Robert- schrieb:


> Sprich dich mit Diman ab, wenn jeder von euch paar Freunde mitbringt könnt ihr die Lauch mal so richtig aufmischen!


Bitte deine kranken Gedankengänge nicht auf andere projizieren.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Mai 2019)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Hmm, das klingt nach Helikopter
> Anhang anzeigen 863631
> 
> 
> ...


Hat nix mit Helikopter zu tun.. einem Kind kann Mal viel erzählen einem Erwachsenen denmr Ahnung hat nicht... Und wenn ich lese 3 bremsen sind besser als 2.... Dann weiß ich wie viel Ahnung die haben.


----------



## bobbycar (18. Mai 2019)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Ich hatte früher sogar einen Ehrenwimpel bekommen, weil ich 0 Fehler in Theorie und Praxis hatte


Bei uns gabs noch das schöne orange Käppi, war das schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobbycar (18. Mai 2019)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Hey Super, hier haben sich ja alle Nachwuchs-Reichsbürger versammelt! Weiter so, einer quatscht irgendwas von seinem 9-jährigen Kind nach, was er, wie er selbst zugibt, nicht versteht, und schon drehen ein paar arme Gestalten durch.
> 
> Es beruhigt mich ein wenig, dass offensichtlich einige andere ähnlich belustigt sind, bei manchen wie unserem Rotlicht-Spezi frage ich mich aber wirklich der Mehrheit mittlerweile glaubt, Regeln des sozialen Miteinanders nach eigenem Gutdünken für unsinnig erklären zu können.
> 
> ...


Der einzige, der hier durchdreht, scheinst ja DU zu sein.


----------



## reijada (18. Mai 2019)

Alle wieder abgeregt?!?

Gut, denn es kommt noch besser. 
Heute morgen haben wir nochmal über das Training gesprochen. 

Die nette Dame in Uniform meinte zum Thema richtig bremsen, dass Kinder sich auf eine Bremse konzentrieren sollen, nämlich auf die HINTERE!!!
Damit mussten die Kids dann auf Kommando Vollbremsungen machen. 
Sie meinte zu den Kindern dass man zwei Dinge nicht konzentriert durchführen kann, also das kontrollierte  Bremsen mit BEIDEN Bremsen. 

Sicherlich gibt es Kinder die tatsächlich damit überfordert sind mehr als eine Bremse gleichzeitig zu ziehen, (die, die bis zum 8. Lebensjahr mit Stützrädern gefahren sind, ja die gibts wirklich noch, sogar bei uns auf dem Dorf) aber diese Bremstechnik einer 10 Jährigen zu vermitteln die seit sie 2,5 Jahre alt ist Fahrrad fährt, finde ich schon unlogisch bis gefährlich. 

Ich gehöre auch garantiert nicht zur Gattung der Helikoptereltern, aber ich denke langsam wirklich drüber nach beim nächsten Termin mal dort mitzufahren. 
Alles andere was die Kids so geübt haben war übrigens völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (18. Mai 2019)

kc85 schrieb:


> Sei froh, wenn das Kind überhaupt das eigene Rad für die Aktion nutzen darf. Hier in EF bringt die Verkehrsschule eine Fuhre vorsintflutlicher Eisenschweine in jämmerlichem Zustand an den Start, die die Kinder natürlich nutzen MÜSSEN. So richtig schön mit labberiger Billig-V-Brake vorne und Rücktritt hinten. Dazu jede Menge Geklapper und Wartungsstau.
> ...


Polizei rufen. Es ist Gefahr in Verzug.

_- Hier stand etwas womit wohl ein moderationsbefugtes Forumsmitglied nicht konform gehen konnte. -_

_Ja, wertes Forumsmitglied, wenn man moderiert, schmiert man nicht irgendwelche Ergüsse in den moderierten Beitrag.
Ich habe also mal das Moderierte etwas korrigiert.



 _


----------



## Tillus (18. Mai 2019)

@reijada Ich kann da beide Seiten verstehen. Einerseits hast Du im Hinblick auf die technischen Aspekte Recht (sofern die Bremsen ordentlich eingestellt sind). Andererseits wird man nicht glücklich, wenn man von unserer Polizei in jeder Hinsicht Perfektion erwartet - der Job wird ja dank Personalmangel und üblen Arbeitsbedingungen immer unattraktiver. Mein Verständnis löst natürlich (noch) nicht deinen Konflikt.

Ich denke, dass Du da wirklich hingehen solltest und der Dame im Tonfall des freundlichen Miteinanders den Sachverhalt erklären solltest. Der Ton ist bei vielen Menschen enorm wichtig, wenn es darum geht, Sachverhalte zu verstehen bzw. geht bei vielen Menschen bei "härterem Ton" direkt der Verteidigungsmodus an. Jedoch solltest Du trotzdem gemütsmäßig auf eine Ablehnung deines Einwands vorbereitet sein. Jemand, der sich nicht explizit mit mit Fahrradtechnik beschäftigt, wird bei Unsicherheit vermutlich auf irgendein Handbuch zurückgreifen (§65 StvzO ist hier jedenfalls herrlich nichtssagend). Das meiste gerade beschriebene wirst Du vermutlich schon selbst wissen.

Schlimmstenfalls erklärst Du deiner Tochter dann, dass die Polizistin leider diese veralteten Gesetze befolgen muss und sie hier jetzt mal durch muss. Das ist ja dann auch eine gute Schule für's Leben 

Mir ist, als hätte ich irgendwo mal gelesen, dass der Druckpunkt der Bremse bei 30 % des Hebelweges kommen sollte. Vielleicht hast Du ja Glück und die Polizistin lässt sich über die Funktion der Griffweitenverstellung aufklären.


----------



## psychorad!cal (18. Mai 2019)




----------



## CrossX (18. Mai 2019)

Klarer Fall. Mit der Kleinen Stoppies üben, bis die das in Schlaf kann. Und dann bei der Radprüfung fröhlich lächelnd an der Polizistin vorbei rollen.
Dürfte mit der richtigen Technik immer noch einen kürzeren Bremsweg ergeben, als mit den runtergerockten Stahlrössern mit Rücktrittbremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (18. Mai 2019)

Die wichtigste Frage ist doch: Hatte das Kind überhaupt einen Zugelassenen Helm auf? Oder baumelte der wie fast immer am LEnker weil es die Frisur und Schminke zerstört?


----------



## DAKAY (19. Mai 2019)

Ich würd das Ratt vor der nächsten Prüfung ersma mit paar Aufklebas aufhüpschen.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (19. Mai 2019)

DAKAY schrieb:


> Ich würd das Ratt vor der nächsten Prüfung ersma mit paar Aufklebas auhüpschen.


Gaynau


----------



## Deleted 225700 (19. Mai 2019)

Das gibt dann 1x Beamtenbeleidigung und 1x Inobhutnahme vong Jugendamt her. 
Die nächste Bremse vong Maidlein sieht dann so aus und wohnt in der Jugendhilfeeinrichtung "Zartbitter"...


----------



## f_t_l (19. Mai 2019)

Schon lustig: Jetzt wird (hier) über die Cops hergezogen - aber wehe eins der Räder wird mal geklaut, dann wird wieder rumgeflennt:
"Wir brauchen mehr Polizei, mehr Zucht und Ordnung... "


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. Mai 2019)

Fahrraddiebstahl ist sicher der letzte Grund, warum wir mehr Polizei benötigen,wenn,dann,überhaupt.
(Würd ja schonmal helfen, wenn nicht jedes Fußballspiel (auf Staatskosten) betreut werden müsste...)

BTT: ich such grad meinen Fahrradführerschein von damals. 
Als ich mich in Ibc angemeldet hab, musste ich ihn vorzeigen, da hatte ich ihn noch

Mofa hab ich gefunden....

somit darf ich wenigstens e-biken

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## FlatterAugust (19. Mai 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja für die Kinder... Hattest du das nicht in der 4. Klasse? Danach dürfen die Kindern dann m(alleine) dem Rad zur Schule fahren...



Ich verstehe die Gesetzeslage dahingehend, daß allein die Erziehungsberechtigten entscheiden, wie die eigenen Schutzbefohlenen den Schulweg bestreiten. Daß geistig abgekoppelte Polizeibeamte da reinzureden hätten - soweit des Ratt der STVO genügt - kann ich dem geltendem Recht nicht entnehmen.

Ich bin übrigens eine Zeit lang mit Rollschuhen - noch mit Stahlrollen - zur Schule gefahren. Das paßte einigen ehemaligen Nazilehrern gar nicht, war mir aber scheißegal.


----------



## FlatterAugust (19. Mai 2019)

-Robert- schrieb:


> Bitte wandert aus! Leute wie euch brauchen *wir* nicht!



Würdest du bitte dieses "Wir" mal aufschlüsseln? Wer seid ihr und wieviele?


----------



## DAKAY (19. Mai 2019)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Schon lustig: Jetzt wird (hier) über die Cops hergezogen - aber wehe eins der Räder wird mal geklaut, dann wird wieder rumgeflennt:
> Wir brauchen mehr Polizei, mehr Zucht und Ordnung...


Hab gaynau 1mal 1Ratt gayklaust bekommt, hat die Polisisden wenig interessiert (warn grad mit Frühstück zubereiten beschäftigt)
Rad hab ich trotzdem wiederbekommen, dank der Alkis im Park, nicht der Polizei.


----------



## nightwolf (19. Mai 2019)

So siehts aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (19. Mai 2019)

f_t_l schrieb:


> Schon lustig: Jetzt wird (hier) über die Cops hergezogen - aber wehe eins der Räder wird mal geklaut, dann wird wieder rumgeflennt:



Gehört das nicht zu den Primäraufgaben der Cops? Kindern falsche Bremstechnik per Nötigung einzuimpfen gehört dagegen nicht zu den vom Bürgeralimentierten Aufgaben.


----------



## kurbeltom (19. Mai 2019)

Wenn unter 40 Teilnehmern gerade mal  2 Kids das Bike richtig beherrschen und die anderen das breite Spektrum der Gesellschaft wieder spiegeln ...

Heutzutage überlassen viele Erziehungsberechtigte die Vermittlung von Fähigkeiten dem Kindergarten und Schule.
Egal ob Schwimmen. Biken oder normaler Sprachgebrauch. Mein kleiner durfte auch auf die Strafbank weil er zeigte wie man den Vorderreifen über eine längere Strecke schonen kann.


----------



## Cyborg (19. Mai 2019)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Gesetzeslage dahingehend, daß allein die Erziehungsberechtigten entscheiden, wie die eigenen Schutzbefohlenen den Schulweg bestreiten.


Endlich einer der den Durchblick hat







PS: Hat hier schon Steini Videos von Feine Sahne Fischfilet gepostet?


----------



## reijada (19. Mai 2019)

Mal zur Verdeutlichung wie meine Tochter und Ihr MTB beim biken so aussehen. 
Die Exustar samt den Schuhen hatte sie zum Training natürlich nicht dran/an. 
Ich denke damit wären die Damen und Herren der Polizei vollends überfordert gewesen. 
Ich hab sogar extra Reflektoren in der Restekiste gefunden und in die Speichen gefummelt.


----------



## Tillus (19. Mai 2019)

reijada schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar extra Reflektoren in der Restekiste gefunden und in die Speichen gefummelt.


Dafür kannst Du wegen Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses verknackt werden.

Irgendwie finde ich, dass man das Gesicht noch verpixeln hätte sollen. So anonymitätsmäßig und so.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (19. Mai 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Eine meiner Erkenntnisse ist:
> Du kannst die Ar§loecher nicht besser f*cken, als wenn Du genau nach ihren Regeln spielst.
> 
> Frueher bin ich ueber Rot gefahren - heute drueck ich den Knopf, fahr eine Warterunde, und hab dann Gruen.
> Dann muessen halt fuenf oder zehn Autofahrer anhalten - aber bitte: Wenn sie es so wollen ...


wow wie geistreich.......
Schon mal daran gedacht,das die " Arschlöcher " die Regeln nicht machen, sondern nur durchsetzen sollen ?????
wenn du bei denen aber genau ro reagierst, kann ich schon verstehen das du mit ihnen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast.....!
wie es in den Wald hineinschreibt, schreit ja bekanntermaßen auch heraus .....
Zum eigentlichen Threat, hingehen, fragen klären, Kids verstehen oft was falsch, oder es kommt falsch rüber


----------



## Deleted 390656 (19. Mai 2019)

reijada schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 864150 Anhang anzeigen 864148 Mal zur Verdeutlichung wie meine Tochter und Ihr MTB beim biken so aussehen.
> Die Exustar samt den Schuhen hatte sie zum Training natürlich nicht dran/an.
> Ich denke damit wären die Damen und Herren der Polizei vollends überfordert gewesen.
> Ich hab sogar extra Reflektoren in der Restekiste gefunden und in die Speichen gefummelt.


Ist das Rad nicht 3-4 Nummern zu groß? Sattel ganz unten und eher liegende als sitzende Haltung.


----------



## reijada (19. Mai 2019)

Nein, das mit dem liegen täuscht auf den Bildern.
Das Bild war entstanden als das Rad gerade beim ersten Bikeurlaub vor 1,5 Jahren getestet wurde. Da dort auch kleine Trails gefahren wurden,
war der Sattel da absichtlich eher leicht zu tief gestellt.
Inzwischen ist der Sattel locker 6 cm höher.
Das nächste Rad, ein 29er liegt schon in teilen im Keller.


----------



## black-panther (20. Mai 2019)

Schwierige Situation für Polizistin/en und Kind; das ist für beide Seiten blöd, wenn man in einer Durchschnittsgruppe auch ein paar dabei hat, die tatsächlich mehr können, als die Fibel vorschreibt.
In dem Fall wäre es mMn des Ordnungshüters Aufgabe (weil erwachsen), das Können anzuerkennen und dem Kind zu erklären, dass das schon iO ist, es jedoch für die Übung in der Gruppe trotzdem 'mitspielen' muss.
Da aber nicht jeder so pädagogisch ausgebildet ist (oder dort beim Unterricht nicht aufgepasst hat), ist es dann wiederum am Elternteil, dem Kind das so zu erklären.
Reden hilft  (zumindest meistens)

(übrigens @-Robert-; was ist an "Polizistinnen" als generelle Bezeichnung nun wieder falsch? Ich hab das nicht als weiblich, sondern schlicht als weltoffenens Binnen-Plural aufgefasst, wie es heutzutage vielerorts in Amtssprache üblich ist?!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwerg291082 (20. Mai 2019)

Also wir haben vorher einen Zettel bekommen, wo drauf stand, was ein verkehrssicheres Fahrrad ist.

Die Bremshebel dürfen sich nicht näher als 2cm an den Lenker ziehen lassen. Ob die Kinderhände dafür groß genug sind ist egal.

Ich hatte brav an jede Speiche so ein Reflektorstäbchen gedrückt. Das hat auch zur Diskussion geführt, da die Damen und Herren in Uniform das vorher noch nie gesehen hatten. Die wollten zwei orange Katzenaugen in den Speichen haben.


----------



## Zwerg291082 (20. Mai 2019)

Scheibenbremse kennt die Verkehrswacht noch nicht


----------



## Deleted 225700 (20. Mai 2019)

Etz muaß i bled frogn (Es sei mir eine dumme Frage gestattet): Wenn schon bei so einfachen Sachen wie einer Fahrradbremse vong offizieller Seite, diesbezüglich, siehe oben usw..., wie issn des nocha bei gefährlicheren Dingen (Bondeswähr, Audobahnbrückne, Adomreaktorn in Belgien, Polygamie etc.)!?


----------



## CrossX (20. Mai 2019)

Zwerg291082 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 864640
> Scheibenbremse kennt die Verkehrswacht noch nicht


Ist der Zettel ein aktuelles Dokument? Wird sowas wirklich an Eltern und Kinder verteilt? Ist ja gruselig.
Den Absatz mit der nicht vorhandenen Beleuchtung an Billig Rädern und mit der Hightech 21 Gangschaltung ist auch sehr amüsant.
Das erinnert mich immer an das Gespräch mit einer Bekannten, die mir ganz stolz erzählte, dass sie sich für ihren 5 jährigen Sohn eingehend über Kinderräder informiert hätte. Und da es nur zwei gute Hersteller für Kinderräder gibt,   habe sie sich für das Puky entschieden und nicht für  das Cube.

Das Gespräch kostete schon sehr viel Selbstbeherrschung.


----------



## below (20. Mai 2019)

Wir haben den Zettel nicht bekommen. Die Prüfung wurde auf gestellten Rädern abgelegt die alle dem Anschein nach in Ordnung waren und die Begutachtung der eigenen Räder hat - entgegen meiner Erwartung - auch keine bösen Überraschungen hervorgebracht. Ein paar Dinge wurden angemerkt, die "eigentlich" an einem Rad innerhalb der StVo angebracht werden sollten (hatte die Klingel und das Licht vergessen), aber das Ganze ruhig und sachlich ohne erhobenen Zeigefinger.

Soweit könnten wir ja hier mal wieder in den Bereich "Kinderräder" zurückkehren - für das übliche rumgepöbel gibt es doch eigentlich nen eigenen Forenbereich oder?


----------



## Zwerg291082 (20. Mai 2019)

Den Zettel finde ich leider nicht mehr, das ist von der aktuellen Internet-Seite.
https://www.verkehrswacht-medien-service.de/tipps-fahrradkauf-gs.html

https://www.verkehrswacht-medien-service.de/verkehrssicheres-fahrrad-gs.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (20. Mai 2019)

Zwerg291082 schrieb:


> Den Zettel finde ich leider nicht mehr, das ist von der aktuellen Internet-Seite.
> https://www.verkehrswacht-medien-service.de/tipps-fahrradkauf-gs.html
> 
> https://www.verkehrswacht-medien-service.de/verkehrssicheres-fahrrad-gs.html


Dann habe ich mit den Kubike 20 ja alles falsch gemacht. Kein Rücktritt, keine Lampen, Kettenschaltung, kein Kettenschutz, kein Gepäckträger...
Das Teil wird gleich entsorgt und gegen ein anständiges Puky oder Baumarkt Rad getauscht. Damit meine Tochter endlich sicher und verkehrskonform fahren kann


----------



## prince67 (20. Mai 2019)

Was machen die, wenn mal ein Kind mit Pedelec auftaucht?


----------



## Deleted 390656 (20. Mai 2019)




----------



## prince67 (20. Mai 2019)

Shamino schrieb:


>


Heulst du oder werden die heulen?


----------



## black-panther (20. Mai 2019)

Allein die Kombination aus "Kind" und "Pedelec" ist zum Heulen.


----------



## Deleted 390656 (20. Mai 2019)

Genau, generell zum Heulen. 

Gestern auch so 'ne Familie gesehen, Eltern und vielleicht 16-jähriger Sohn, alle Pedelecs. 

Die fahren damit ja keine 100 km (waren sie gar nicht für ausgerüstet), sondern dieselben 10-20 km wie vielleicht vorher mit den Fahrrädern.


----------



## prince67 (20. Mai 2019)

Ich hab schon 8-10jährige mit Pedelecs gesehen.

https://www.ben-e-bike.net/


> *Chancengleichheit für den Nachwuchs*


----------



## Deleted 390656 (20. Mai 2019)

Das Kind sitzt da auch so komisch drauf


----------



## Gurkenhobel (20. Mai 2019)

Wo ist das Problem? Macht halt Spaß.


----------



## null-2wo (20. Mai 2019)

Gurkenhobel schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Macht halt Spaß.


genau das ist das problem  "spaß." und keiner denkt an die kinder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (20. Mai 2019)

Wieso schickt man seine Kinder überhaupt zu diesen Prüfungen? Die STVO verlangt keine Fahrrattfahrerlaubnis.

Viel wichter wäre es, die Fahrräder der Kinder richtig einzustellen - Bremsgriffe, Sattelhöhe usw....oder 6-7- Jährige auf Rädern für 3-Jährige!? Die meisten Kinder sitzen viel zu tief, dann wundern sich die inkompetenten Eltern daß ihr Nachwuchs nicht mit ihnen mithalten kann o. will. Läßt man sich dazu hinreißen, das zu bemängeln, kommt aus berufenen Munde garantiert die dämliche Antwort: _Aber er/sie muß doch mit den Füßen auf den Boden kommen.
_
Dieser und ähnlicher Bullshit ist in der Bevölkerung tief verwurzelt. Die armen Kinder, irgendwann werden sie auch so.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (20. Mai 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja für die Kinder... Hattest du das nicht in der 4. Klasse? Danach dürfen die Kindern dann m(alleine) dem Rad zur Schule fahren...


Ich hatte das auch. Die Räder wurden seinerzeit von der Polizei gestellt, welche die Übungen begleitete. Bei meinem Rad war die vordere Handbremse im Eimer. Der Zug war um den Lenker gewickelt. Dank dieser Tatsache konnte ich bei einem Vorfahrt gewähren (alles auf dem Übungsgelände) nicht rechtzeitig bremsen, weil ich Rücktrittbremsen hasste (und immer noch hasse) und nicht gut in deren Nutzung war. Das hat mich 4 Punkte und den Wimpel gekostet. Heute würde ich den Polizisten, die mir das Rad gaben, einen Strafzettel wegen mangelnder Verkehrssicherheit des Gefährtes schreiben. Aber mit 10 denkt man noch nicht an sowas, auch wenn es mich schon seinerzeit gewundert hatte...


----------



## plattfusz (20. Mai 2019)

Diese Kurse werden doch von der Verkehrswacht veranstaltet. Die Bolizei hat da mehr einen dekorativen Charakter.


----------



## Enginejunk (20. Mai 2019)

Zwerg291082 schrieb:


> Ich hatte brav an jede Speiche so ein Reflektorstäbchen gedrückt. Das hat auch zur Diskussion geführt, da die Damen und Herren in Uniform das vorher noch nie gesehen hatten. Die wollten zwei orange Katzenaugen in den Speichen haben.



Völlig korrekt, da die Reflektorstäbchen 1. nicht gross genug sind und 2. keine Zulassung haben. 
Schau mal auf Speichenreflektoren, da ist entweder ne E-nr. oder mindestens eine Wellenlinie mir Nummer dahinter eingeprägt.


----------



## Enginejunk (20. Mai 2019)

prince67 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon 8-10jährige mit Pedelecs gesehen.
> 
> https://www.ben-e-bike.net/


Fahren hier auch ein paar rum. Und meist ohne Helm! Da möchte man am liebsten den Eltern mal so richtig in die Fresse treten.


----------



## gunznoc (20. Mai 2019)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Völlig korrekt, da die Reflektorstäbchen 1. nicht gross genug sind und 2. keine Zulassung haben.
> Schau mal auf Speichenreflektoren, da ist entweder ne E-nr. oder mindestens eine Wellenlinie mir Nummer dahinter eingeprägt.



Bei den Stäbchen gibt es ebenso welche mit Wellenlinie:


----------



## Enginejunk (20. Mai 2019)

gunznoc schrieb:


> Bei den Stäbchen gibt es ebenso welche mit Wellenlinie:


Ok, da is mir neu. Sorry.


----------



## kurbeltom (20. Mai 2019)

Bei uns in. BW gibt es eigentlich ganz gute Broschüren dazu (Werbung eingeschlossen)
Stand 2016 werden Scheibenbremsen nur erwähnt


----------



## Enginejunk (20. Mai 2019)

"Mit Vorder und Hinterbremse sofort und gleichzeitig Bremsen" Un was is wenn der kleine En Nose-Wheelie oder Stoppie machen will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (20. Mai 2019)

Ich kenne es, dass die Kinder ohne den Fahrradführerschein vor der 4. Klasse nicht alleine zur Schule fahren dürfen.
Meine Meinung behalte ich für mich. Es gibt sicher Gründe für diverse Ansichten. In unserem Kaff ist die Welt noch in Ordnung, ich wäre aber froh, wenn mehr Eltern die Kinder zur Schule begleiten würden. Auf dem Rad, nicht mit dem SUV.


----------



## below (20. Mai 2019)

Die "Regel" gibt es bei uns an der Grundschule auch, interessiert aber keine Sau. Die Kids fahren wie sie wollen, ob Roller oder Fahrrad. Das hat noch nie Ärger gegeben.


----------



## nosaint77 (20. Mai 2019)

prince67 schrieb:


> Was machen die, wenn mal ein Kind mit Pedelec auftaucht?



Akku wegnehmen. Wird ja nicht explizit erlaubt einen mitzuführen


----------



## Spuk (20. Mai 2019)

prince67 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon 8-10jährige mit Pedelecs gesehen.
> 
> https://www.ben-e-bike.net/


 ich auch so kleine dicke aus dem "Camp Fat Fight".....


wenn ich das hier so lese hab ich ja schon fast Angst das so ein Dorfbulle meinem Kind die STVO erklärt...


----------



## Zwerg291082 (20. Mai 2019)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> Völlig korrekt, da die Reflektorstäbchen 1. nicht gross genug sind und 2. keine Zulassung haben.
> Schau mal auf Speichenreflektoren, da ist entweder ne E-nr. oder mindestens eine Wellenlinie mir Nummer dahinter eingeprägt.



Ich hatte schon die richtigen und sauteuren besorgt.

Zitat von der Seite der Verkehrswacht:


> Scotchlite Speichenreflektoren (der Firma 3m) sind ebenfalls zugelassen und können anstelle der Katzenaugen oder des retroreflektierenden weißen Streifens verwandt werden: Bedingungen ist, dass alle Speichen einen Reflektor haben.



Dass mein Sohn nur mit einer Zehenspitze auf die Erde kam, wurde auch noch diskutiert. Es müssen beide Füße auf die Erde. Der Hausmeister sollte dann die Carbonsattelstütze mit Gewalt runteprügeln. Das konnten wir so gerade noch verhindern und nachher war das kein Thema mehr. Den Kindern wird sogar vorgeschrieben wie sie aufzusteigen haben und der Hintern muss vor dem Anfahren auf dem Sattel sein.

Bei uns (Kreis Aachen) wird die Fahrradprüfung von der Polizei gemacht.


----------



## hofschalk (20. Mai 2019)

Die StVO schreibt natürlich keinen Fahrradführerschein vor, wäre auch völliger Unsinn, sonst dürftest ja mit keinem Kind am Straßenverkehr teilnehmen. "Vorschrift" ist es durch die Schulen bzw die Versicherungen, die sich gehörig querstellen, wenn dein Kind auf dem Schulweg einen Unfall mit dem Rad hat, obwohl es erst mit bestandenem Radführerschein zur Schule fahren darf (laut Schulordnung etc.)
Kein Polizist wird bei der Unfallaufnahme irgendeine Prüfbescheinigung sehen wollen, aber warte halt dann mal ab, wenn du oder die Schule das der Versicherung als Wegeunfall meldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (20. Mai 2019)

Was? Mit so nem gruseligen Bärtchen darf man bei der Polizei rumlaufen?


----------



## Deleted 54516 (20. Mai 2019)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Wieso schickt man seine Kinder überhaupt zu diesen Prüfungen? Die STVO verlangt keine Fahrrattfahrerlaubnis.
> 
> Viel wichter wäre es, die Fahrräder der Kinder richtig einzustellen - Bremsgriffe, Sattelhöhe usw....oder 6-7- Jährige auf Rädern für 3-Jährige!? Die meisten Kinder sitzen viel zu tief, dann wundern sich die inkompetenten Eltern daß ihr Nachwuchs nicht mit ihnen mithalten kann o. will. Läßt man sich dazu hinreißen, das zu bemängeln, kommt aus berufenen Munde garantiert die dämliche Antwort: _Aber er/sie muß doch mit den Füßen auf den Boden kommen.
> _
> Dieser und ähnlicher Bullshit ist in der Bevölkerung tief verwurzelt. Die armen Kinder, irgendwann werden sie auch so.


Kurze Frage, 

HAST DU KINDER ???
Falls nein,einfach mal dn Ball flachhalten
mal daran gedacht das die Kids es einfach nur machen aus Spaß ??
weil das für die was, neues ,ungewöhnliches ist ??


----------



## plattfusz (20. Mai 2019)

Enginejunk schrieb:


> "Mit Vorder und Hinterbremse sofort und gleichzeitig Bremsen" Un was is wenn der kleine En Nose-Wheelie oder Stoppie machen will?


Du kannst davon ausgehen daß ein großer Teil der Kinder noch nie aufm Ratt gesessen ist die diesen Kurs mitmachen.


----------



## Diman (20. Mai 2019)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Die StVO schreibt natürlich keinen Fahrradführerschein vor, wäre auch völliger Unsinn, sonst dürftest ja mit keinem Kind am Straßenverkehr teilnehmen. "Vorschrift" ist es durch die Schulen bzw die Versicherungen, die sich gehörig querstellen, wenn dein Kind auf dem Schulweg einen Unfall mit dem Rad hat, obwohl es erst mit bestandenem Radführerschein zur Schule fahren darf (laut Schulordnung etc.)


Die Aufsichtspflicht der Schule erstreckt sich nicht auf den Schulweg.


----------



## Diman (20. Mai 2019)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Kurze Frage,
> 
> HAST DU KINDER ???
> Falls nein,einfach mal dn Ball flachhalten
> ...


Mein Sohnemann meinte damals  unnötige Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (20. Mai 2019)

mein Gott,

kommt doch mal runter, es geht doch um nichts. die Älteren kennen noch das Ding mit dem Grünen Aufkleber, NA UND.....
macht ihr aus allem so nen STAATSAKT .........
An diejenigen die sich aufregenden  eurer Stelle würde ich ne Petition starten !
oder gleich vor den BGH...
ist ja ne Unverschämtheit was da abgeht......


----------



## Kwietsch (20. Mai 2019)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Kurze Frage,
> 
> HAST DU KINDER ???
> Falls nein,einfach mal dn Ball flachhalten
> ...



Man muss auch nicht zwanghaft allen Nichteltern jegliche Kompetenz abstreiten. Es gibt in beiden Lagern soviel Vernunft wie Schwachsinn.

Dieses „Habt Ihr überhaupt Kinder?“ triggert mich, sorry. Ich hab, aber Kinder hat man eben auch schneller, als man in der Schule lernt, wie Geschlechtsverkehr buchstabiert wird...


----------



## Deleted 54516 (20. Mai 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Man muss auch nicht zwanghaft allen Nichteltern jegliche Kompetenz abstreiten. Es gibt in beiden Lagern soviel Vernunft wie Schwachsinn.
> 
> Dieses „Habt Ihr überhaupt Kinder?“ triggert mich, sorry. Ich hab, aber Kinder hat man eben auch schneller, als man in der Schule lernt, wie Geschlechtsverkehr buchstabiert wird...


Dann musst eben BESSER AUFPASSEN


----------



## hofschalk (20. Mai 2019)

Diman schrieb:


> Die Aufsichtspflicht der Schule erstreckt sich nicht auf den Schulweg.



Schon mal was von Wegeunfall gehört?


----------



## Kwietsch (20. Mai 2019)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Dann musst eben BESSER AUFPASSEN



Entweder Du willst nicht verstehen oder Du kannst nicht. Egal, beides sinnlose Ausgangsbasis für eine Diskussion. Große Buchstaben...nun ja...ich bin raus, mag mich noch was um den Nachwuchs kümmern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 54516 (20. Mai 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Entweder Du willst nicht verstehen oder Du kannst nicht. Egal, beides sinnlose Ausgangsbasis für eine Diskussion. Große Buchstaben...nun ja...ich bin raus, mag mich noch was um den Nachwuchs kümmern...


ich verstehe sehr gut,
aber mann muss nicht immer aus ner Mücke nen Elefanten machen.
wie gesagt kann so einfach sein, einfach mal nachfragen ,falls es die Eltern interessiert ,was die Polizei genau gemeint hat.
und wenn es die Eltern nicht interessiertes what, EGAL 
Gibt mit Sicherheit wichtigere Dinge worüber man sich aufregen kann/sollte


----------



## prince67 (20. Mai 2019)

Da wird in der Politik ständig diskutiert, wie man die Schule für das digitale Zeitalter fit machen kann und die sind nichtmal in der Lage bei sowas einfaches wie dem Fahrrad mit ihrem Unterrichtsmaterial auf Höhe der Zeit zu sein.


----------



## Diman (20. Mai 2019)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Wegeunfall gehört?


Klar. Und was ändert das jetzt an meiner Aussage?


----------



## duc-mo (20. Mai 2019)

reijada schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 864150 Anhang anzeigen 864148 Mal zur Verdeutlichung wie meine Tochter und Ihr MTB beim biken so aussehen.
> Die Exustar samt den Schuhen hatte sie zum Training natürlich nicht dran/an.
> Ich denke damit wären die Damen und Herren der Polizei vollends überfordert gewesen.
> Ich hab sogar extra Reflektoren in der Restekiste gefunden und in die Speichen gefummelt.



Und du wundest dich echt, das etwas an dem Fahrrad ausgesetzt worden ist?
Mich wundert eher, dass nur die Bremse reklamiert worden ist... 

Letztlich gehts beim "Führerschein" doch im Wesentlichen um die Vermittlung der Gefahren des Straßenverkehrs und daraus abgeleitet um das richtige Verhalten und die Einhaltung der Verkehrsregeln. Das Fahrrad ist dabei nur Mittel zum Zweck für die Verkehrsanfänger.

Das gezeigte Rad ist ein Sportgerät und und ich finde es völlig legitim, dass es "durchfällt". Für den täglichen Weg zur Schule bei Wind und Wetter, im Sommer wie im Winter gibt es einfach sinnvollere Fahrräder.

Wenn du deine Tochter mit einer Gitarre zum Klavierunterricht schickst, dann wird das der Klavierlehrerin auch nicht gefallen...


----------



## psychorad!cal (20. Mai 2019)




----------



## prince67 (20. Mai 2019)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Das gezeigte Rad ist ein Sportgerät und und ich finde es völlig legitim, dass es "durchfällt". Für den täglichen Weg zur Schule bei Wind und Wetter, im Sommer wie im Winter gibt es einfach sinnvollere Fahrräder.


Wenn das Rad der STVZO entspricht, dann gibt es nichts daran auszusetzen.
Zum Thema "sinnvoll":
Hoffentlich fährst du mit einem 40PS Kleinwagen zur Arbeit und nicht mit einem SUV, Sportwagen, Van, Limousine oder.... Und falls du mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fährst, dann mit einem Trekkingrad.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (21. Mai 2019)

prince67 schrieb:


> Wenn das Rad der STVZO entspricht, dann gibt es nichts daran auszusetzen.
> Zum Thema "sinnvoll":
> Hoffentlich fährst du mit einem 40PS Kleinwagen zur Arbeit und nicht mit einem SUV, Sportwagen, Van, Limousine oder.... Und falls du mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fährst, dann mit einem Trekkingrad.


Der entspricht es aber nunmal nicht!
Ob die Sinn macht  oder nicht sei dahingestellt.Dein Vergleich mit dem 40 Ps Wagen hinkt.solange Stvzo eingehalten werden macht es keinen Unterschied ob 40 oder 400 PS!
Beim Rad will die stvzo nunmal Dinge wie Reflektoren etc.

Sinn oder Unsinn stehen bei so nem Tag nun nicht im Vordergrund


----------



## FlatterAugust (21. Mai 2019)

hofschalk schrieb:


> Kein Polizist wird bei der Unfallaufnahme irgendeine Prüfbescheinigung sehen wollen, aber warte halt dann mal ab, wenn du oder die Schule das der Versicherung als Wegeunfall meldet.



Dann muß der Versicherer den Nachweis erbringen, daß das Nichtvorhandensein einer Fahrprüfung ursächlich für den Unfall war. Leicht zu widerlegen, wenn das Kind mit einem Wheelie in den Gerichtssaal rollt.


----------



## FlatterAugust (21. Mai 2019)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Kurze Frage,
> 
> HAST DU KINDER ???



Geht dich zwar nichts an, aber ja, zwei erwachsene. Beide haben Radfahren gelernt ohne Verkehrswacht und Polizeigedöns Fahrerlaubnis*. Und Spaß macht es den Kindern doch nur solange, bis sie ihre offizielle Bescheinigung über die grauenhafte Beschaffenheit ihrer Baumarkt und SuperdupiPuky Gurken in den Händen halten. Wenn sie dann als Erwachsene gruselig schlecht fahren, kümmert sich von den angeblich Fürsorglichen keine Sau mehr drum.

*Ich übrigens auch, und ich bin froh darüber. So konnte ich es ohne störende Einflüsse von "wissenden" Erwachsenen lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (21. Mai 2019)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> ich verstehe sehr gut,
> aber mann muss nicht immer aus ner Mücke nen Elefanten machen.
> wie gesagt kann so einfach sein, einfach mal nachfragen ,falls es die Eltern interessiert ,was die Polizei genau gemeint hat.
> und wenn es die Eltern nicht interessiertes what, EGAL
> Gibt mit Sicherheit wichtigere Dinge worüber man sich aufregen kann/sollte



Wie soll es der Polizist schon gemeint haben? Eben so wie es sein Verständnis von Kindererziehung zuläßt. Wie ausgeprägt dieses Verständnis ist, wenn er ein Kind wg. einer technisch einwandfreien Bremse ausschließt, mag jeder selbst beurteilen. Das ist die Mücke zum Elefanten, und nicht der berechtigte Unmut über derartiges Verhalten.


----------



## Tidi (21. Mai 2019)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Dann muß der Versicherer den Nachweis erbringen, daß das Nichtvorhandensein einer Fahrprüfung ursächlich für den Unfall war. Leicht zu widerlegen, wenn das Kind mit einem Wheelie in den Gerichtssaal rollt.


Ah Versicherungen haben ja leider 1234727 Schlupflöcher und wenn in der Schulordnung "mit Rad zur Schule nur mit bestandenem Radführerschein", dann kanner auch mit dem Hinterrad wie McAskill auf den Lehnen der Gerichtsbänke nach vorn hüpfen und et nützt nix.
Leider, denn ich find den Quatsch auch vollkommen bekloppt. Da muss man sich wohl bei Jemandem bedanken, dessen vermeindlich unwissendes unfähiges Kind verunglückt ist und der dann erfolgreich geklagt hat ... das ist ja oftmals die Ursache solch sinnfreier Regeln.

Aber macht nicht alle Polizisten runter, meine Große ist damals auch mit ihrem eher sportlich ausgelegten Cube hin, Reflektorstreifen inne Speichen, echt kleine Reflektoren vorn hinten, Ansteck-Batterielampen und es gab keinerlei Gezeter. Es gibt also genügend Beamte, die ihren Job mit Augenmaß ausüben.


----------



## FlatterAugust (21. Mai 2019)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Beim Rad will die stvzo nunmal Dinge wie Reflektoren etc.



Informier dich mal, wer die Pedalreflektoren "erfunden" hat.



RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Sinn oder Unsinn stehen bei so nem Tag nun nicht im Vordergrund



Was dann? Spaß an antiker Bremstechnik?


----------



## duc-mo (21. Mai 2019)

prince67 schrieb:


> Wenn das Rad der STVZO entspricht, dann gibt es nichts daran auszusetzen.
> Zum Thema "sinnvoll":
> Hoffentlich fährst du mit einem 40PS Kleinwagen zur Arbeit und nicht mit einem SUV, Sportwagen, Van, Limousine oder.... Und falls du mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fährst, dann mit einem Trekkingrad.



Des deutschen liebstes Kind... 
Seit ich die Möglichkeit habe, fahre ich sehr gern mit der Bahn zur Arbeit. Einen 40PS Kleinwagen mit einer halbwegs aktuellen Sicherheitsaussattung musst du mir mal zeigen! Das wäre für mich aber genauso wenig eine Alternative wie ein SUV.

Aber ich verstehe den Vergleich grundsätzlich nicht, soll das 10Jährige Kind jetzt besser mit dem Auto zur Schule fahren? 

Der TE hat ein Bild von einem Sportgerät gepostet und auf den Bildern sehe ich nicht viel was die Stvo fordert... Klingel und alle Reflektoren vorn, hinten, an den Pedalen und Rädern fehlen und die Beleuchtung macht auf mich nicht den Eindruck, dass da ein Prüfzeichen drauf wäre. Klar kann man das alles für die Prüfung dranbasteln und danach wieder runterreißen, aber es bleibt doch die Frage ob das Fahrrad sinnvoll für den Schulweg wäre! Ich sage nein. Auch wenns die Kurzen natürlich gern ein "cooles" Rad haben sollte man da als Eltern die Vernunft walten lassen...

Um bei deinem Autovergleich zu bleiben. Du kannst auch mit einem Formel 1 Auto beim Tüv vorfahren. Auch wenn du mit der Kiste die WM gewonnen hast wirst du keine Plakette bekommen...


----------



## kurbeltom (21. Mai 2019)

Aktuell   https://www.ntz.de/nachrichten/wendlingen/artikel/neue-fahrraeder-fuer-die-radfahrausbildung/


----------



## Zwerg291082 (21. Mai 2019)

Wenn alle nötigen Reflektoren und eine zugelassene Akkubeleuchtung dran ist, dann ist auch das Fahrrad offiziell


duc-mo schrieb:


> Klar kann man das alles für die Prüfung dranbasteln und danach wieder runterreißen, aber es bleibt doch die Frage ob das Fahrrad sinnvoll für den Schulweg wäre!



Vielleicht fährt das Kind ja normalerweise gar nicht mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule. Ich hab selber auch eine Fahrradprüfung machen müssen und bin dann nie wieder mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule. Aber die Prüfung gehört nun mal zum Unterricht.

Eine Akkubeleuchtung für das Fahrrad zu haben ist ja eigentlich immer ganz nützlich, Speichenreflektoren (die Stäbchen) finde ich bei Kindern grundsätzlich gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwerg291082 (21. Mai 2019)

kurbeltom schrieb:


> Aktuell   https://www.ntz.de/nachrichten/wendlingen/artikel/neue-fahrraeder-fuer-die-radfahrausbildung/



Diese Scool-Räder hab ich gestern bei B.O.C gesehen, die gibt es mit *lackierten* Bremsflanken. Das halte ich wirklich für gefährlich.


----------



## duc-mo (21. Mai 2019)

Gezeigt hat uns der TE aber mit vollem Stolz ein Bild von einem "nackten" MTB...



Zwerg291082 schrieb:


> Vielleicht fährt das Kind ja normalerweise gar nicht mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule.



Wenn das so wäre, dann würde ich den Aufstand erst recht nicht verstehen... Ist ja wohl nicht so, dass das Kind anhand des Führerscheins schlechter "benotet" wird... Ich verstehe das eher als Sicherheitsunterweisung die im schulischen Rahmen stattfindet.


----------



## kurbeltom (21. Mai 2019)

Die Schule muß sich halt absichern....


----------



## Deleted 344631 (21. Mai 2019)

Diman schrieb:


> Die Aufsichtspflicht der Schule erstreckt sich nicht auf den Schulweg.



Stichwort hier, wie als auch im Arbeitsleben Wegeunfall. Und dafür haftet im Fall des Falles die Schule bzw. die Unfallversicherung.



Diman schrieb:


> Mein Sohnemann meinte damals  unnötige Zeitverschwendung.



Kommt mal runter, eure Kinder entsprechen 0,0589 % der Gesamtheit der Schulkinder. Ich find es total toll, das eure Kinder genau wie ihr die tollsten Hechte im Karpfenteich sind. Daher finde ich es auch total gerechtfertigt, den anderen Kindern eure Sichtweise und eure Expertise zu unterstellen. Dieser Fahrradunterricht mit Prüfung hilft vielen Kindern sich zurechtzufinden und zumindest unseren Kindern hat es Spass gemacht. Einige Sachen haben wir einfach später bei Ihnen korrigiert und damit war es gut. Warum so eine Aufregung über die Bemerkung, die Bremse lasse sich zu weit zum Lenker ziehen. Gespräch gesucht fertig.

Wenn ihr der Meinung seid, das eure Kinder eh überlegen, super erfahren und sowieso bereits alles können, was sie im Straßenverkehr und im Wald/Gebirge etc. benötigen, sehr schön. Dann nehmt sie aus dem Unterricht heraus und gut ist. Alternativ einfach mal einsehen, dass das IBC und seine Mitglieder nicht der Nabel der Welt sind.


----------



## Zwerg291082 (21. Mai 2019)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Gezeigt hat uns der TE aber mit vollem Stolz ein Bild von einem "nackten" MTB...


Er hat auch geschrieben, dass das Bild schon älter ist. Auf der ersten oder zweiten Seite stand auch was von Reflektoren. 

Aber hier ging es ja ursprünglich mal um die Bremse. Die ist ja bemängelt worden


----------



## kurbeltom (21. Mai 2019)

Das schöne daran ist
wenn der kleine fragt

warum die anderen Biker bei Rot weiterfahren (Rennrad`ler) oder quer über Gehweg etc. springen  = Ampelspringer  MTB`ler

so ist das Leben eben


----------



## Deleted 225700 (21. Mai 2019)

Hazelnoot schrieb:


> Stichwort hier, wie als auch im Arbeitsleben Wegeunfall. Und dafür haftet im Fall des Falles die Schule bzw. die Unfallversicherung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer mit 12 und verbundenen Augen keine XTR-Bremse komplett zerlegen und wieder zusammenbauen kann, inkl. Wechsel der Dichtungen, Umrüstung auf DOT und Entlüften, der soll sich zu Kleiderkreisel oder Knuddels hinfortbeiwohnen. Wo sind wir denn hier!?


----------



## Deleted 344631 (21. Mai 2019)

Das gehört neben dem Laufradeinspeichen (Huhu @FlatterAugust  ) eigentlich streng genommen in die Vorschulprüfung. 

Und überhaupt darf man eigentlich erst zur Einschulung, wenn man wenigstens einen Transalp und ein Wochenende im Bikepark/Marathon/XC-Rennen auf WC - Niveau absolviert hat.


----------



## prince67 (21. Mai 2019)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Der entspricht es aber nunmal nicht!


Er hat doch geschrieben, dass er es mit Reflektoren nachgerüstet hat. Und beim Licht sind Akkuleuchten erlaubt.



RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Ob die Sinn macht oder nicht sei dahingestellt.


Du hast doch damit angefangen, dass ein Sportrad (MTB) für den Schulweg nicht sinnvoll ist.
Darum auch der Vergleich mit den Autos. Wenn man mit einem Auto zur Arbeit fährt (wie ein Kind mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule) dann gibt es doch auch keine "sinnvollen" oder nicht "sinnvolle" Autos.

Lesen und Verständnis: 6
Bilder anguggen: 1


----------



## duc-mo (21. Mai 2019)

prince67 schrieb:


> Und beim Licht sind Akkuleuchten erlaubt.



Aber nur Akkuleuchten mit Kennzeichnung. Es gibt auch welche die sind nicht zugelassen und die abgebildeten Leuchten zählen mit ziemlicher Sicherheit genau zu der Fraktion...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (21. Mai 2019)

Boah ist das spannend!


----------



## Deleted 217350 (21. Mai 2019)

Warum postet er eigentlich nicht-unkenntlich gemachte Bilder, die seine Tochter zeigen, öffentlich im Internet  ?!


----------



## black-panther (21. Mai 2019)

Damit du was zum echauffieren hast


----------



## Deleted 390656 (21. Mai 2019)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Warum postet er eigentlich nicht-unkenntlich gemachte Bilder, die seine Tochter zeigen, öffentlich im Internet  ?!


Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Deleted 217350 (21. Mai 2019)

Mit Fotos von Kindern im Internet, insbesondere seiner eigenen Kinder, immer noch eine Spur zurückhaltender sein als mit seinen eigenen Bildern .
Aber was weiß ich schon...? Was  ?


----------



## Deleted 134590 (21. Mai 2019)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Mit Fotos von Kindern im Internet, insbesondere seiner eigenen Kinder, immer noch eine Spur zurückhaltender sein als mit seinen eigenen Bildern .
> Aber was weiß ich schon...? Was  ?


Du posierst doch auch immer den Kuhsinen vong Dir


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (21. Mai 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Boah ist das spannend!


Ja, vor allem weil (also wie immer) die Anderen dran schuld sind.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (21. Mai 2019)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Mit Fotos von Kindern im Internet, insbesondere seiner eigenen Kinder, immer noch eine Spur zurückhaltender sein als mit seinen eigenen Bildern .
> Aber was weiß ich schon...? Was  ?


Wenn Mama oder Papa als Bevollmächtigte(r) die schriftliche Einverständniserklärung abgeben hat, hat der Nachwuchs keine Chance auf Durchsetzung des Rechts am eigenen Bild.
Wosch Brohlem?


----------



## reijada (21. Mai 2019)

Oha, geht ja richtig ab gerade. 
Zum Bike. 
Es ist ihr Sportgerät, korrekt. 
Normalerweise gibt es da auch keinen einzigen Reflektor. 
Hier glaubt doch niemand ernsthaft dass sie damit zur
Schule fährt, das Teil wiegt deutlich unter 8 KG und die verbauten Teile sind dementsprechend hochwertig. 
Zur Schule fährt sie einen Roller. 
Alternativ hat sie auch noch ein 24“ Eisenschwein, mit kpl. stvo Ausstattung. 
Da sie das Teil aber verständlicherweise hasst und mit ihrem bike logischerweise viel Vertrauter ist fährt sie damit zum „Führerschein“. 
Mit dem Bild meiner Tochter habe ich übrigens kein Problem. 
Wer meint das von ihm oder
seinen Kindern keine Bilder im Netz existieren der hat, eingeschlossen sämtlicher Freunde oder Verwandter, entweder kein Smartphone und auch kein Internet. 
Hier im Forum halten ich speziell das letztere für äußerst unwahrscheinlich. 

Zurück zum Rad, Reflektoren sind zur Zeit montiert, lediglich auf Stecklampen habe ich verzichtet. 

Was das ganze allerdings mit der Bemängelung der hinteren Bremse und der Unterweisung nur die hintere Bremse zu benutzen zu tun hat, ist mir gerade schleierhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 344631 (21. Mai 2019)

Nochmal, zum Verstehen.

Deine Tochter rollert bzw. fährt normalerweise mit einem 24" STVZO zugelassen Rad zur Schule. 

Macht ihren Führerschein allerdings auf ihrem Hobby- / Sportgerät. Wird demzufolge wegen diesem angezählt.

Und du machst hier einen Aufstand wegen des auf Sport getrimmten Rades? 

Ich zitiere mal Herbert Grönemeier :



> Uhhhh, womit haben wir das verdient?? ...
> 
> Was soll das? Uh Was soll das?




Ich hab auch die Fahrschule für PkW solange gewechselt bis es möglich war mit einem GT4 selbige Prüfungen zu machen.


----------



## duc-mo (21. Mai 2019)

reijada schrieb:


> Zur Schule fährt sie einen Roller.
> 
> Was das ganze allerdings mit der Bemängelung der hinteren Bremse und der Unterweisung nur die hintere Bremse zu benutzen zu tun hat, ist mir gerade schleierhaft.



Der "Führerschein" hat doch überhaupt keine Relevanz, wenn Sie eh nicht mit dem Fahrrad zur Schule fährt. Insofern verstehe ich deine Aufregung nicht!?!

Warum die hintere Bremse bemängelt wurde und warum die hintere Bremse bei dem Teilnehmerkreis genutzt werden soll, das sollte doch inzwischen ausreichend erklärt worden sein...


----------



## Kwietsch (21. Mai 2019)

reijada schrieb:


> Wer meint das von ihm oder
> seinen Kindern keine Bilder im Netz existieren der hat, eingeschlossen sämtlicher Freunde oder Verwandter, entweder kein Smartphone und auch kein Internet.



Purer Whataboutism!

Von meiner Tochter findest Du kein Bild im Netz, ebenso wenig von meiner Frau und mir.
Bis vor einigen Monaten gab es ein einziges Foto von mir aus 2009 im Netz zu finden, ich habe 2 Wochen investiert, um das löschen zu lassen.

Wirklich, ich bin der Meinung, dass man mit seinen Daten schon vorsichtig sein sollte, um so mehr Wert lege ich darauf, keine Daten von anderen (insbesondere meiner Tochter) umherzuwerfen und erwarte genau das auch von anderen. Ich hab neulich im Urlaub ne Tussi fast in den Pool gefeuert, die mit den Worten "ach bist Du süss" und Kamera auf meine Tochter zu lief. Die hat es genausowenig verstanden.

Und zwei drei "Freunde" hat es mich auch schon gekostet, denen ich untersagt habe, Bilder aus früheren Partyeskapaden bei Facebook und co zu verwenden.

Aber bitte, jeder Jeck iss anners.


----------



## reijada (21. Mai 2019)

Ich gebe es auf. Nach sieben Seiten gebe ich es auf.
Wie schon mehrmals geschrieben, es ging darum dass die Polizistin in Bezug auf Bremsen im physischen und angewendetem Sinn leider keine Ahnung hatte.
Wir kamen von Polizeibeleidigungen über Nazis zu Bildrechten...Ich denke es reicht jetzt. 
Gerne kann ein Moderator das hier schließen.


----------



## Deleted 217350 (21. Mai 2019)

Derjenige, der hier den Bremsen am nächsten kommt ist zweifelsfrei unser @Heiko_Herbsleb .


----------



## Deleted 344631 (21. Mai 2019)

reijada schrieb:


> Ich gebe es auf.
> Gerne kann ein Moderator das hier schließen.



Warum sollte ein Polizist (m/w/d) sich bei der Vorbereitung auf Verkehrsunterricht für Schulkinder bis Klasse 4 auch mit den Feinheiten von Sportgeräten auseinandersetzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demolition-Man (21. Mai 2019)

Ich bin alt...
Bei uns hieß das damals nur Fahrradprüfung. Gab am Ende ein Kärtchen, "Führerschein" aber sicher nicht.
Man durfte nicht mit dem eigenen Rad teilnehmen, sondern musste die gestellten Räder verwenden.
Machte aber eigentlich keinen Unterschied. Damals gabs nur Stahl, Felgenbremsen, und 24" für Kinder.
Scheibenbremsen, und 29" gab es natürlich noch lange nicht.
Wir hatten ja damals nix, so kurz nachm Krieg! 

Aber zum Wichtigsten: Radtechnik, oder Fahrtechnik wurde nicht im geringsten behandelt. Null.
Nur die Verkehrsregeln. Würde mir heute noch helfen, wenn ich mich denn noch erinnern könnte.

Man musste sich damals einfach zu viel merken: Neue Vorwahlnummern, und Postleitzahlen z.B.. Gab grad mal wieder mal sone Flüchtlingswelle, allerdings ausm Osten....


----------



## Zwerg291082 (21. Mai 2019)

reijada schrieb:


> Oha, geht ja richtig ab gerade.
> Zum Bike.
> Es ist ihr Sportgerät, korrekt.
> Normalerweise gibt es da auch keinen einzigen Reflektor.
> ...



Es macht schon Sinn, dass die Kinder mit einem Fahrrad zur Prüfung gehen auf dem sie sich sicher fühlen.

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, der Bremshebel darf sich nicht weiter als 2cm an den Lenker ziehen lassen. Vielleicht gehen die davon aus, dass vor der Prüfung das Fahrrad gründlich gecheckt wird und danach interessiert es niemand mehr, ist ja nur ein Kinderfahrrad. So ist auch noch Luft, wenn die Bremsschuhe irgendwann komplett runter sind.
(Edit: gemeint sind hier Felgenbremsen)

Das mit der hinteren Bremse ist wahrscheinlich noch ein Überbleibsel vom Rücktritt, weil an solchen Fahrrädern früher die Handbremse sehr schlecht funktioniert hat.

Hab hier einen schönen Artikel zum Thema Bremsen an Kinderrädern gefunden. Unten drunter in den Kommentaren kann man dan lesen wie ein Verkehrserzieher (Siggi) das sieht
https://www.kinderfahrradfinder.de/...-kinderfahrrad-exkurs-bitte-keinen-ruecktritt


----------



## mw.dd (21. Mai 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> Ah Versicherungen haben ja leider 1234727 Schlupflöcher und wenn in der Schulordnung "mit Rad zur Schule nur mit bestandenem Radführerschein", dann kanner auch mit dem Hinterrad wie McAskill auf den Lehnen der Gerichtsbänke nach vorn hüpfen und et nützt nix.





Hazelnoot schrieb:


> Stichwort hier, wie als auch im Arbeitsleben Wegeunfall. Und dafür haftet im Fall des Falles die Schule bzw. die Unfallversicherung.



2x zuviel Meinung für zuwenig Ahnung.
Zuständig für Wegeunfälle ist die gesetzliche Unfallversicherung, die selbstverständlich nicht "haftet" (dafür wäre eine Haftpflichtversicherung zuständig, die der Unfallverursacher hoffentlich hat), sondern Leistungen zur medizinischen Rehabilitation erbringt. Für die Erbringung dieser Leistungen ist es übrigens vollkommen egal, ob das Kind zur Schule läuft, rollert oder radelt und erst recht, ob es einen Fahrradführerschein hat oder nicht.
https://www.dguv.de/de/versicherung/versicherte_personen/kinder/schueler/index.jsp

Im übrigen würde es mich auch aufregen, wenn eine offensichtlich für die gestellte Aufgabe inkompetente Person (hier: Polizist/-in) jemandem etwas beibringen soll. Den Aufriss hier im Forum würde ich mir allerdings wegen Sinnlosigkeit sparen.

Kann zu.


----------



## nomojo (21. Mai 2019)

Hat die Kleine jetzt den Fahrradführerscheintest bestanden oder nicht?


----------



## sebi1000 (21. Mai 2019)

Mit dem Bike von den Bildern kann sie die Fahrrad Prüfung nicht bestehen. Und ob es konform nachgerüstet wurde kann ich von hier nicht beurteilen.

Die Fahrrad Prüfungen ist halt einfach kein XC Rennen oder Leichtbau Wettbewerb.


----------



## Tidi (21. Mai 2019)

Ich hab nochmal das www nach einem wirklich aussagekräftigen link durchsucht und ich muss gestehen, dass ich da tatsächlich zu gutgläubig war und den mir überlieferten Märchen tatsächlich Glauben schenkte, was schlicht falsch war. Ich bitte meine Falschinfo zu entschuldigen und behaupte das Gegenteil  - egal wie oder womit, der Schulweg (wie auch im Arbeitsleben ohne signifikante Umwege) ist IMMER versichert, selbst in der 1. Klasse mit Bike!

https://rabeneltern.org/index.php/a...ad-oder-roller-zur-schule-fahren-ist-verboten


----------



## chris5000 (22. Mai 2019)

Zwerg291082 schrieb:


> Hab hier einen schönen Artikel zum Thema Bremsen an Kinderrädern gefunden. Unten drunter in den Kommentaren kann man dan lesen wie ein Verkehrserzieher (Siggi) das sieht
> https://www.kinderfahrradfinder.de/...-kinderfahrrad-exkurs-bitte-keinen-ruecktritt



Danke für die Blumen

Ich habe übrigens auch noch zwei Blogartikel zum Thema Schulweg geschrieben:

https://www.kinderfahrradfinder.de/blog/post/der-schulweg-bitte-nicht-mit-dem-elterntaxi

...und:

https://www.kinderfahrradfinder.de/blog/post/schulweg-fahrrad-grundschule-kita



ps: Ja. Schulen in D haben definitiv nullkommagarnix in Bezug auf die Art und Weise, auf die Kinder ihren Schulweg zurücklegen zu melden. Auch nicht "versicherungstechnisch"


----------



## Basti138 (22. Mai 2019)

Is hier eine Lasmiranda Nachnahme Dennsiwillja?


----------



## mw.dd (22. Mai 2019)

chris5000 schrieb:


> ps: Ja. Schulen in D haben definitiv nullkommagarnix in Bezug auf die Art und Weise, auf die Kinder ihren Schulweg zurücklegen zu melden. Auch nicht "versicherungstechnisch"



"Versicherungstechnisch" und "Haftung" sind beliebte Totschlagargumente, wenn es um's Radfahren geht.


----------



## fone (22. Mai 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (22. Mai 2019)

Und weshalb reagierst Du schon 26min davor? 





*schenkelklopf*


----------



## Deleted 326763 (22. Mai 2019)

Natürlich ist eine Rücktrittbremse besser..... für den überwiegenden Teil der Kinder.

Schaut euch doch mal die Möhren in der Schule an. 

Da sieht man doch fast keine wertigen Räder, sondern nur irgendwelche billigen Möhren.
Die Bremsehebel sind Schwergängig und viel zu groß. Denke hier mit Grausen an den Puky Tretroller für meine Tochter. Fast keine Bremswirkung.
Und hier spielt der Rücktritt seien Stärken aus. Wartungsfrei und funktioniert.

Für uns hier mag der Rücktritt der größte Dreck sein, aber für 90% sieht das anders aus.

Heute früh mal auf dem Schulhof geschaut. Grundschule, „Gute“ Wohngegend.
Unser VPace und ein Kania. Ansonsten billige Eisenschweine, fünfmal vererbt, bzw. preiswert beim XXL gekauft.
Und beim Gymnasium um die Ecke sieht es auch nicht besser aus.


----------



## chris5000 (22. Mai 2019)

RomainK schrieb:


> Natürlich ist eine Rücktrittbremse besser..... für den überwiegenden Teil der Kinder.
> 
> Schaut euch doch mal die Möhren in der Schule an.
> 
> Da sieht man doch fast keine wertigen Räder, sondern nur irgendwelche billigen Möhren.



Kurz: Rücktritt ist vergleichsweise doof. Und die Räder an denen er verbaut ist, meist ebenso.


----------



## Kwietsch (22. Mai 2019)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Kurz: Rücktritt ist vergleichsweise doof. Und die Räder an denen er verbaut ist, meist ebenso.



Mir ist egal, womit Hinz und Kunz fahren.
Was mich massiv stört ist die Deutsche Verbotskultur und Menschen, die Ihr technisches Wissen zum letzten Mal vor 30 Jahren erworben haben und darauf aufbauend heute Verhaltenshinweise geben möchten.

Vor 30 Jahren mag es Argumente gegen die damaligen Felgenbremsen gegeben haben. Damals war Rücktritt vielleicht das kleinere Übel. Daraus heute ein Verbot für modernes Zeug stricken zu wollen, das sagt viel über die Menschen aus.

Daher hat die Diskussion auch keinen Mehrwert, 30 Jahre Blockwarterfahrung änderst Du nicht eben mal so mit zwei schlüssigen Argumenten.

In unserem Kaff fahren zum Glück viele 4 Jährige schon im Beisein der Eltern sicher in die KiTa. Sowohl auf 13kg Puky und 10kg Cube, als auch auf Early Belter, Woom, Kubikes etc. Mal sehen, mit welchen Trümmern die alle später mal den Radführerschein machen dürfen.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (22. Mai 2019)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Kurz: Rücktritt ist vergleichsweise doof. Und die Räder an denen er verbaut ist, meist ebenso.



Richtig - aber bei den 99€ Kinderräder die beste Wahl.


Solche
 
Räder sind ja eher selten auf dem Schulhof


----------



## Lenilein (22. Mai 2019)

RomainK schrieb:


> Solche
> Anhang anzeigen 865371
> Räder sind ja eher selten auf dem Schulhof


Zumindestens nicht lange.
Das Teil hätt ich mir glatt geschnappt


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (22. Mai 2019)

Ich höre schon den Helikopter kreisen...
Unfassbar diese Meckerkultur.
Red doch einfach mal ganz normal mit den Verantwortlichen.


----------



## saturno (22. Mai 2019)

RomainK schrieb:


> Natürlich ist eine Rücktrittbremse besser..... für den überwiegenden Teil der Kinder.
> 
> Schaut euch doch mal die Möhren in der Schule an.
> 
> ...



und warum soll rücktritt besser sein? die bremsleistung ist doch nur optimal, wenn beide pedalarme waagrecht sind und somit die gößte kraft aufs pedal kommt. sobald die arme z.b 25-30 grad haben ist doch damit schon sense...... immer diese meinung, rücktritt ist besser


----------



## duc-mo (22. Mai 2019)

RomainK schrieb:


> Solche
> Anhang anzeigen 865371
> Räder sind ja eher selten auf dem Schulhof



Aus gutem Grund... Erstens ist euer Rad und das des TE nicht StVO konform so ohne Licht und ohne irgendeinen Reflektor. Und zweitens hätte ich persönlich Bedenken bezüglich Diebstahl und Vandalismus. Das sind Sportgeräte und als solche eben nicht prädestiniert für den Weg zur Schule... Wenn die Kids in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen auf dem Schulweg sind, dann lasse ich mir das ja noch halbwegs gefallen, aber wenn die Kids allein unterwegs sind, dann finde ich das grenzwertig, insbesondere in der dunklen Jahreszeit...

Aber das ist nur meine Sichtweise und ich will hier niemanden belehren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosaint77 (22. Mai 2019)

Schenkelklopfer schrieb:


> Ich höre schon den Helikopter kreisen...
> Unfassbar diese Meckerkultur.
> Red doch einfach mal ganz normal mit den Verantwortlichen.



Meckern über Meckerer macht es nicht besser


----------



## nosaint77 (22. Mai 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Is hier eine Lasmiranda Nachnahme Dennsiwillja?



Paxi und Fixi?


----------



## Deleted 390656 (22. Mai 2019)

saturno schrieb:


> und warum soll rücktritt besser sein? die bremsleistung ist doch nur optimal, wenn beide pedalarme waagrecht sind und somit die gößte kraft aufs pedal kommt. sobald die arme z.b 25-30 grad haben ist doch damit schon sense......


.... da lernen die lieben, Kleinen gleich, vorausschauend zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 390656 (22. Mai 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Paxi und Fixi?


Und Lexi.


----------



## Tidi (22. Mai 2019)

Basti138 schrieb:


> Is hier eine Lasmiranda Nachnahme Dennsiwillja?


Oder ist hier Jemand, der Dünsch heißt?


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (22. Mai 2019)

Mensch Leute. Ihr habt Probleme... 
Es könnte alles noch viel schlimmer sein. 

Vor einigen Jahren wurden vier Männer einer militärischen Spezialeinheit wegen eines Verbrechens verurteilt, das sie nicht begangen hatten. Sie brachen aus dem Gefängnis aus und tauchten in Los Angeles unter. Seitdem werden sie von der Militärpolizei gejagt. Aber sie helfen anderen, die in Not sind. Sie wollen nicht so ganz ernst genommen werden, aber ihre Gegner müssen sie ernst nehmen. Also wenn Sie mal ein Problem haben und nicht mehr weiter wissen, dann suchen Sie doch das A-Team!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (22. Mai 2019)

Dies sollte uns aber nicht vergessen lassen, dass Al Bundy 1966 4 Touchdowns in einem Spiel gemacht hat und den Polk High School Panthers damit zur Stadtmeisterschaft verholfen hat.


----------



## nosaint77 (22. Mai 2019)

Und das Balg immer schön artgerecht fortbewegen...


----------



## Deleted 390656 (22. Mai 2019)

Quousque tandem?


----------



## Basti138 (23. Mai 2019)




----------



## Bener (23. Mai 2019)

Shamino schrieb:


> Und Lexi.


Nach Fixi?


----------



## engineer (23. Mai 2019)

RuhrpottGigant schrieb:


> Mensch Leute. Ihr habt Probleme...
> dann suchen Sie doch das A-Team!



Das A-Team ist ein schlechtes Beispiel für das "Sich unter einander vertragen". Der Hauptdarsteller, ich meine, er hiess Hannibal, hat sich derart mit "Mr. T" verkracht, dass die zum Schluss die Szenen einzeln, ohne einander gedreht haben, nicht direkt miteinander sprachen und nur noch über Regieassistenten und Anwälte kommunizierten. Tolles "Team".


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (23. Mai 2019)

engineer schrieb:


> Das A-Team ist ein schlechtes Beispiel für das "Sich unter einander vertragen". Der Hauptdarsteller, ich meine, er hiess Hannibal, hat sich derart mit "Mr. T" verkracht, dass die zum Schluss die Szenen einzeln, ohne einander gedreht haben, nicht direkt miteinander sprachen und nur noch über Regieassistenten und Anwälte kommunizierten. Tolles "Team".



Ist Hannibal aber auch selbst schuld. Was mischt er dem B.A. Auch andauernd Schlafmittel unters Essen und steckt ihn in irgendwelche Flugzeuge?


----------



## morhedin (23. Mai 2019)

Vielleicht hätte Reno Raines damals auch einfach bei der Verkehrspolizei im Rahmen der Kinderverkehrserziehung anheuern sollen. Es wäre ihm so viel erspart geblieben, denn...

Er war ein Cop, ein verdammt guter. Aber er machte einen Fehler: sagte gegen Polizisten aus, die die Fronten gewechselt hatten. Die wollten ihn töten, aber erwischten die Frau, die er liebte. Ihm wurde ein Mord angehängt. Seitdem durchstreift er das Land. Ein Gesetzloser, der andere Gesetzlose jagt, ein Kopfgeldjäger, ein Abtrünniger.


----------



## Deleted 326763 (23. Mai 2019)

saturno schrieb:


> und warum soll rücktritt besser sein? die bremsleistung ist doch nur optimal, wenn beide pedalarme waagrecht sind und somit die gößte kraft aufs pedal kommt. sobald die arme z.b 25-30 grad haben ist doch damit schon sense...... immer diese meinung, rücktritt ist besser



Ganz einfach, weil er auch ohne Pflege funktioniert.
Jenseits dieses Forum gibt es noch eine Welt voller nies eingestellter Felgenbremsen und schwergängigen billigen Teilen


----------



## Kwietsch (23. Mai 2019)

RomainK schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil er auch ohne Pflege funktioniert.
> Jenseits dieses Forum gibt es noch eine Welt voller nies eingestellter Felgenbremsen und schwergängigen billigen Teilen



Also auch wieder die Argumentation mit dem kleineren Übel, es könnte ja viel schlimmer sein etc.

Ist auch nichts dagegen einzuwenden, so lange man technisch überlegene Lösungen deswegen nicht ausschließt oder, wie im Fall von diesem Siggi, sogar verbieten will.

Dass Rücktritt die bessere Lösung ist, gilt nicht automatisch deswegen, weil es noch schlechtere Lösungen auf dem Planeten gibt. Mit der gleichen Argumentation kann ich auch die ganze Bremse wegdiskutieren.

Rücktritt...das sollten sich diverse Amtsinhaber mal als beste Lösung durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (23. Mai 2019)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> Spaß an antiker Bremstechnik?





Zwerg291082 schrieb:


> Rücktritt





RomainK schrieb:


> Natürlich ist eine Rücktrittbremse besser.





chris5000 schrieb:


> Rücktritt ist vergleichsweise





Kwietsch schrieb:


> Damals war Rücktritt vielleicht das kleinere Übel.





saturno schrieb:


> immer diese meinung, rücktritt ist besser





Kwietsch schrieb:


> Dass Rücktritt die bessere Lösung ist, gilt nicht automatisch



aber spaß macht's


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (23. Mai 2019)

RomainK schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil er auch ohne Pflege funktioniert.
> Jenseits dieses Forum gibt es noch eine Welt voller nies eingestellter Felgenbremsen und schwergängigen billigen Teilen


Ganz ganz schlimme Ketzerei ...



... ist das!

Was die Sache besonders schlimm macht:
i.d.R. sind diese Ausgebuhrten des Teufels auch noch (wie bei Naben für Steckkassetten) Freilaufnaben.

Da sollte man als radikaler Antirücktrittler doch wirklich ernsthaft darüber nachdenken sich eventuell hinter einen fahrenden Zug zu werfen ...


----------



## nightwolf (23. Mai 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> (...) Rücktritt...das sollten sich diverse Amtsinhaber mal als beste Lösung durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## Deleted 390656 (23. Mai 2019)

Bener schrieb:


> Nach Fixi?


Ich weiß nicht, was du meinst 
Das sind doch nur Comicfiguren.


----------



## nosaint77 (23. Mai 2019)

Das Wetter bessert sich, die Diskussion Rücktritt vs. Felgen-/Scheibenbremse kann weg.


----------



## chris5000 (23. Mai 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Das Wetter bessert sich, die Diskussion Rücktritt vs. Felgen-/Scheibenbremse kann weg.




Wir könnten dann ja stattdessen anfangen, über Fahrradhelmpflicht für Kinder und/oder Kinder-Pedelecs zu "diskutieren"
 ->


----------



## nosaint77 (23. Mai 2019)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Wir könnten dann ja stattdessen anfangen, über Fahrradhelmpflicht für Kinder und/oder Kinder-Pedelecs zu "diskutieren"
> ->



Ich bin doch nicht beSCHEUERt


----------



## nightwolf (23. Mai 2019)

nosaint77 schrieb:


> Das Wetter bessert sich, die Diskussion Rücktritt vs. Felgen-/Scheibenbremse kann weg.


Ja bei Schoenwetter tuts auch Felge


----------



## Giiino (24. Mai 2019)

Ich habe noch nie so viel Scheiße in einem Thread auf MTB-News gelesen... Man.. gibt es hier einige Menschen, welche in ihrem Leben nicht klar kommen..

Mal wieder der beste Beweis, dass Foren nur zu Hilfezwecken oder zum Kaufen/Verkaufen benutzt werden sollten und nicht für Diskussionen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## null-2wo (24. Mai 2019)

Giiino schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie so viel Scheiße in einem Thread auf MTB-News gelesen... Man.. gibt es hier einige Menschen, welche in ihrem Leben nicht klar kommen..
> 
> Mal wieder der beste Beweis, dass Foren nur zu Hilfezwecken oder zum Kaufen/Verkaufen benutzt werden sollten und nicht für Diskussionen...


was ein erstklassiger gwalidähdsbeidraach


----------



## slowbeat (24. Mai 2019)

Wenn er doch aber recht hat?


----------



## Deleted 390656 (24. Mai 2019)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Wenn er doch aber recht hat?


Eben, er wollte nur seine These untermauern.


----------



## slowbeat (24. Mai 2019)

Shamino schrieb:


> Eben, er wollte nur seine These untermauern.


Ich auch


----------



## nightwolf (24. Mai 2019)

Giiino schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie so viel Scheiße in einem Thread auf MTB-News gelesen. (...)


Deswegen ist es explizit wichtig, dass Du auch noch Deinen Schaisz obendrauf absonderst  



Giiino schrieb:


> und nicht für Diskussionen...


Ja, die sind leider haeufig recht zaeh und fruchtlos, spaetestens dann, wenn sich Leute einmischen, die stocksteif und lernresistent auf ihrer Ideologie beharren und sich von Tatsachen nicht wirklich beeindrucken lassen.


----------



## slowbeat (24. Mai 2019)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Ja, die sind leider haeufig recht zaeh und fruchtlos, spaetestens dann, wenn sich Leute einmischen, die stocksteif und lernresistent auf ihrer Ideologie beharren und sich von Tatsachen nicht wirklich beeindrucken lassen.


Meinst du dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 344631 (24. Mai 2019)

Was ist denn nun mit Rücktritt, Griffweite, Führerschein und außerehelichem Geschlechtsverkehr zwischen der Polizistin und dem Vater?


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (24. Mai 2019)

Hazelnoot schrieb:


> Was ist denn nun mit Rücktritt, Griffweite, Führerschein und außerehelichem Geschlechtsverkehr zwischen der Polizistin und dem Vater?


Nicht mehr lang hin ...
... dann würde sie dafür gesteinigt werden.


----------



## nightwolf (24. Mai 2019)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Meinst du dich?


 

Das war klar, dass das kommen wuerde ... Und zwar genau von den Leuten, die gemeint sind  

Du wirst bei mir keine Diskussion finden, bei der ich echte Argumente ignoriert haette.
Diejenigen 'Argumente', die *ich* nicht gelten lasse - die sind widerlegt. 

Aber das ist Dir sicher zu hoch ...


----------



## xrated (24. Mai 2019)

reijada schrieb:


> Die nette Dame in Uniform meinte zum Thema richtig bremsen, dass Kinder sich auf eine Bremse konzentrieren sollen, nämlich auf die HINTERE!!!
> Damit mussten die Kids dann auf Kommando Vollbremsungen machen.
> Sie meinte zu den Kindern dass man zwei Dinge nicht konzentriert durchführen kann, also das kontrollierte  Bremsen mit BEIDEN Bremsen.



Dann frage die doch mal warum sie jedes Kind als potentiellen Idiot abstempelt. Vielleicht hat ja selbst ein Problem beim Fahrrad und meint das sei für alle gültig.


----------



## Enginejunk (24. Mai 2019)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Nicht mehr lang hin ...
> ... dann würde sie dafür gesteinigt werden.


Ich bin ja für Vierteilen, Schaschlyken und Rollmopsen.


----------



## Kwietsch (24. Mai 2019)

xrated schrieb:


> Dann frage die doch mal warum sie jedes Kind als potentiellen Idiot abstempelt. Vielleicht hat ja selbst ein Problem beim Fahrrad und meint das sei für alle gültig.



Es können nur die Jungs nicht. Ist doch bekannt, dass Frauen die besseren Multitaskerinnen sind.


----------



## Enginejunk (24. Mai 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Es können nur die Jungs nicht. Ist doch bekannt, dass Frauen die besseren Multitaskerinnen sind.


Bei wem ist das bekannt?


----------



## fone (24. Mai 2019)

Wieso denn? Passt doch. Früher als Kind hat die Vorderbremse am Rad praktisch nicht existiert. Rücktritt reichte ja für Vollbremsungen.

Und wir haben auch überlebt. Ok,ok, ich war mal die gesamten Sommerferien im Krankenhaus, nachdem mich ein Auto* abgeschossen hatte, aber sonst... 


*jaha, es hatte Vorfahrt... war aber zu schnell!


----------



## prince67 (24. Mai 2019)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Ist doch bekannt, dass Frauen die besseren Multitaskerinnen sind.


Ist doch längst bekannt, dass es echtes Multitasking auch bei Frauen nicht gibt.


----------



## FlatterAugust (24. Mai 2019)

prince67 schrieb:


> Ist doch längst bekannt, dass es echtes Multitasking auch bei Frauen nicht gibt.



Aber nicht bei jedem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enginejunk (24. Mai 2019)

fone schrieb:


> Rücktritt reichte ja für Vollbremsungen.
> 
> 
> 
> *jaha, es hatte Vorfahrt... war aber zu schnell!


Rücktritt war geil, in die Kurve driften neben dem Nachbarn. OHNE HELM!


----------



## reijada (24. Mai 2019)

Teil 2 des Fahrradtraining ist heute abgehalten worden. 
Die Polizistin, nett wie sie so ist, hat NICHTS mehr bezüglich Maries Rad gesagt. Wahrscheinlich hat sich die „so nicht richtig funktionierende“ böse Bremse von selbst repariert. 
Ich hab jedenfalls nur mal alles kontrolliert, sonst nichts. 
Dafür hat sie vom Allerfeinsten die Kids zurechtgepfiffen. 
Pädagogisch so was von ungeeignet...
Augen auf bei der Berufswahl!


----------



## Zwerg291082 (24. Mai 2019)

reijada schrieb:


> Teil 2 des Fahrradtraining ist heute abgehalten worden.
> Die Polizistin, nett wie sie so ist, hat NICHTS mehr bezüglich Maries Rad gesagt. Wahrscheinlich hat sich die „so nicht richtig funktionierende“ böse Bremse von selbst repariert.
> Ich hab jedenfalls nur mal alles kontrolliert, sonst nichts.
> Dafür hat sie vom Allerfeinsten die Kids zurechtgepfiffen.
> ...



War bei uns mit der Sattelhöhe genauso

Schade, wenn da Personen eingesetzt werden, die überhaupt nicht mit Kindern umgehen können. Da hatten wir mehr Glück

Aber in erster Linie sind das Polizisten und keine Grundschullehrer


----------



## Muckal (24. Mai 2019)

reijada schrieb:


> Teil 2 des Fahrradtraining ist heute abgehalten worden.
> Die Polizistin, nett wie sie so ist, hat NICHTS mehr bezüglich Maries Rad gesagt. Wahrscheinlich hat sich die „so nicht richtig funktionierende“ böse Bremse von selbst repariert.
> Ich hab jedenfalls nur mal alles kontrolliert, sonst nichts.
> Dafür hat sie vom Allerfeinsten die Kids zurechtgepfiffen.
> ...



Du bist mal ne lustige Heulboje.


----------



## reijada (24. Mai 2019)

So jetzt ist mal Schluss hier.
Was stimmt mit manchen hier nicht.
Wir sind hier in einem Kinderbikethread
Ich habe den Sinn eines solchen Forums anscheinend nicht verstanden.
Leute wie dich...brauch ich wie Durchfall.


----------



## kc85 (25. Mai 2019)

Wäre schön, wenn sich das Personal des KWTR wieder in selbiges verkrümeln würde.

Sonst bitte zügig dicht machen.

kc85


----------



## Bener (25. Mai 2019)

Nö.


----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Mai 2019)

reijada schrieb:


> Teil 2 des Fahrradtraining ist heute abgehalten worden.
> Die Polizistin, nett wie sie so ist, hat NICHTS mehr bezüglich Maries Rad gesagt. Wahrscheinlich hat sich die „so nicht richtig funktionierende“ böse Bremse von selbst repariert.
> Ich hab jedenfalls nur mal alles kontrolliert, sonst nichts.
> Dafür hat sie vom Allerfeinsten die Kids zurechtgepfiffen.
> ...


10 Seiten Qualitätsträd
Erst mimi das Rad und die Olle sind kagge, dann Keule raus und bis zum Natsi alles durchgaynommen
Jetzt Ratt wieder gutt, dafür die Olle richtich kagge, mit falsche Job vong Job her und so
Kommaklarundfahrmehrrattoderkommindenbierträdundhaudirwasinkoppundblabla...
mfg
heutenurketterechts


----------



## DAKAY (25. Mai 2019)

kc85 schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn sich das Personal des KWTR wieder in selbiges verkrümeln würde.
> 
> Sonst bitte zügig dicht machen.
> 
> kc85





reijada schrieb:


> Leute wie dich...brauch ich wie Durchfall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 134590 (25. Mai 2019)

Juhu @LieblingsKAY


----------



## Muckal (25. Mai 2019)

reijada schrieb:


> So jetzt ist mal Schluss hier.
> Was stimmt mit manchen hier nicht.
> Wir sind hier in einem Kinderbikethread
> Ich habe den Sinn eines solchen Forums anscheinend nicht verstanden.
> Leute wie dich...brauch ich wie Durchfall.



Du hast mich zwar nicht zitiert,aber ich denke du meinst mich. Das is wie im Arbeitsleben: shit in, shit out 

Ich bin seinerzeit beim Fahrradführerschein durchgefallen, gab dann keinen Ehrenwimpel, sondern nur eine kleine grüne Klingel. Jetzt 25 Jahre später geht es mir wieder gut, die Familientherapie war teuer, aber es hat sich gelohnt. Versuchs doch mal.


----------



## Martinwurst (25. Mai 2019)

Ende gut alles gut!
Die Tochter hat ihren Schein, es kam zu keiner Schlägerei und dutzende Forumsuser hatten 10 Seiten lang Spaß und Ablenkung aus ihrem tristen Radalltag.


----------



## scylla (28. Mai 2019)

reijada schrieb:


> Teil 2 des Fahrradtraining ist heute abgehalten worden.
> Die Polizistin, nett wie sie so ist, hat NICHTS mehr bezüglich Maries Rad gesagt. Wahrscheinlich hat sich die „so nicht richtig funktionierende“ böse Bremse von selbst repariert.



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass damit das Thema des Threads abgeschlossen ist. Dann kann ja hier endlich zu


----------

